# Slinging lead



## daddytime

I started to make this point on bellafishing thread and realized it would be a derail. So...here is my point. Somebody on that thread mentioned slinging a cobia jig at someone. During cobia season this year I had someone throw a jig at us from the pier. Now, I know the pier guys are pent up in that little area and expect and deserve clearance. I always swing out away from the pier and provide alot of space. I'm not sure what the rule is but I think it is 300 feet. Feel free to correct me. Point is I was outside 300 feet ALOT. I saw a guy wave, I waved back, then someguy ran up next to him and made an extreme cast. I realized what had just happened and started looking for the splash. It came about 50 yards short of the boat. As I looked forward I realized my one and only daughter (13) and her friend were laying on the bow. 

Fishing is important, fishing isa way of life, fishing is...you feel in the blank. Fishing should not beso important thatyou riskhurting/killing someone in your space. I may have been to close to the pier, my bad, my future passings of the pier will be further out. The other side of this coin is this...my boat is a 38' Topaz FB named the gladiator and if anyone ever slings lead at my boat again, I reserve the right to return fire.:nonono


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

first of all i would like to sayopcorn.. this one could get good. this thread comes around every now and again and it turns into a pier vs boat war. alot of people on here will say "i fish on the pier and would never throw a jig at someone". it has been said before and ive actually visually watched some of the people who said it, throw jigs at boats. i wont call anyone out but its just funny. now that that has been said. yall have fun. and i agree with you 100% about the retaliation


----------



## kingling

im sorry but whoever it was didnt have a clue what they were doing 

this is the way i see it, if you are close enough to be hit with a lure then you are way to close

300 ft isnt that much and boat fisherman have the entire gulf to fish in. if you want to fish the bar that bad, pass out in front of the pier by 300 yards and cut in at an angle and fish it


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*im sorry but whoever it was didnt have a clue what they were doing
> 
> this is the way i see it, if you are close enough to be hit with a lure then you are way to close
> 
> 300 *ft* isnt that much and boat fisherman have the entire gulf to fish in. if you want to fish the bar that bad, pass out in front of the pier by 300 *yards* and cut in at an angle and fish it


so is the rule 300ft or 300yrds cause they are quite a bit different


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Brent (7/23/2009)*just do some figure 8 patterns just out of the pier monkeys range
> 
> 
> 
> next time they try to show off like that...it's fun...just like at the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they always think you are closer and they can throw a lot further than is factual anyway




better yet anchor up 200 yards east of the t and throw out a couple eels on the bottom and put a couple on top on a couple float rigs and than climb the tower and jack one up in front of em.im sure the same dude that threw the jig would throw up in his mouth after that deal.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (7/23/2009)*im sorry but whoever it was didnt have a clue what they were doing
> 
> 
> 
> this is the way i see it, if you are close enough to be hit with a lure then you are way to close
> 
> 
> 
> 300 *ft* isnt that much and boat fisherman have the entire gulf to fish in. if you want to fish the bar that bad, pass out in front of the pier by 300 *yards* and cut in at an angle and fish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is the rule 300ft or 300yrds cause they are quite a bit different
Click to expand...



its 300 feet or 100 yards.you pier guys are gonna piss someone off enough to the point they gonna anchor up in legal range and put out 4 trolly lines and there wont be crap none of you can do about it but see your tarpon get reeled in by someones 150 lb power pro or watch your king lines go under some props.


----------



## kingling

the limit is 300 ft i saidgo out 300 yds[to be safe] then cut in


----------



## welldoya

I don't fishthe pier and only fish on a boat a couple of times a year.

I think anybody who throws lead at a boat should be charged with assault and prosecuted to the full extent of the law. I mean, grow up. You are going to mess up a man's boat and chance killing somebody because a boat is too close ? That's ridiculous.


----------



## biggamefishr

I've never given the pierrats a reason to even attempt to throw at me....but if they did i'm not sure how i would react. Probably a call to the sheriffs substation on the beach first, then a call to the pier management. a few years ago i probably would of fired a flare in that direction, or went looking for a fight. unfortunately i've grown up some and have realized that just because you're a sorry piece of trash that endangers others lives, doesn't mean I have to drop down to that level. I have no problem with 90% of the folks on the pier, and those 90% are usually pretty good folks, but the other 10% are the reason that everyone thinks so lowly of everyone on there. Ya'll need to start policing yourselves instead of covering for your little clique, learn right from wrong and voice your displeasure to someone that does something stupid.


----------



## kingling

and of corse will is gunna tell us how it is

classic....


----------



## Pourman1

^^ couldn't agree more :doh


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*the limit is 300 ft i saidgo out 300 yds[to be safe] then cut in




just curious as to why the pier is exlusively for pier fisherman?everyone trout fishes around other peoples docks because they draw fish from structure.why do you think the kayak guys fish around the structure in the gulf.

300 yards is 900 feet.i want to see what rule gives you guys exclusive right to that structure.that place swarms with hardtails and if a boat wanted to get within reasonable distance to catch a few i cant see the big deal without getting there boat bombed.



also throwing a missle at a moving vessel is the same as throwing something at a car off an overpass.its a felony


----------



## daddytime

Iagree it is possible I was too close. Passed the pier ALOT of times since I've gotten this boat. This time I MAY have been closer than what the pier fishermen deserve. I grew up fishing Ft. Pickens and can relate. I used to get angry at folks coming by so close on their way to fish the Gulf or even throwing at fish nearthe pier. I didn't fish P'cola Bch pier much because it ws 1000 times more competitive than the Ft. Pickens pier. Fishing wasn't worth rolling all over the deck getting trading punches because you and the guy next to you disagree on the definition of personal space. It is the same mentality as space between a boat and another boat or a pier. 

My point is one day, one time passing by the peir, not paying attention becasue your bored and aint seen a fish all day, or ANY other encounter on the water that pisses you off, does NOT give ANYONE the right to throw, cast, sling, or anything short of spitting a projectile at another boat. :usaflag


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Brent (7/23/2009)*somebody post the statute or regulation that details how far boats must be from the pier.




there use to be a big sign on the front of it that said 300 feet the same on okaloosa.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*and of corse will is gunna tell us how it is
> 
> 
> 
> classic....




i have as much a right to chime in as you do.


----------



## kingling

> just curious as to why the pier is exlusively for pier fisherman?everyone trout fishes around other peoples docks because they draw fish from structure.why do you think the kayak guys fish around the structure in the gulf.
> 300 yards is 900 feet.i want to see what rule gives you guys exclusive right to that structure.that place swarms with hardtails and if a boat wanted to get within reasonable distance to catch a few i cant see the big deal without getting there boat bombed.
> 
> also throwing a missle at a moving vessel is the same as throwing something at a car off an overpass.its a felony
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblPostSignature>


because if a boat ever ran into the pier, people besides the boat owner would have to pay for it

or if a boat sank out infront of the pier and a hurricane pushed it up against the piling then it could damage the pier

and im sure there are plenty of hardtails in other places besides the pier


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> just curious as to why the pier is exlusively for pier fisherman?everyone trout fishes around other peoples docks because they draw fish from structure.why do you think the kayak guys fish around the structure in the gulf.
> 
> 300 yards is 900 feet.i want to see what rule gives you guys exclusive right to that structure.that place swarms with hardtails and if a boat wanted to get within reasonable distance to catch a few i cant see the big deal without getting there boat bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> also throwing a missle at a moving vessel is the same as throwing something at a car off an overpass.its a felony
> 
> 
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblPostSignature>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because if a boat ever ran into the pier, people besides the boat owner would have to pay for it
> 
> 
> 
> or if a boat sank out infront of the pier and a hurricane pushed it up against the piling then it could damage the pier
> 
> 
> 
> and im sure there are plenty of hardtails in other places besides the pier
Click to expand...

LOL man that was great keep em coming.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

felony for throwing and if you hit someone its a misdemeanor.this dude was released on 15 grand bond

perfect example of what happens


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I always fish out of a boat, never a pier. BUT, if you are boating/fishing close enough to a pier to worry about getting hit by a jig, you are too close. Give the land-locked fishermen some room. There are thousands of square miles in the gulf that you can get to. :clap

Pier fishermen, is it really worth possible jail time or possible civil lawsuit just to "stand your ground"? :nonono

What if you hit a child on the offending boat? Is it worth it? :nonono

Get the registration number and call the marine patrol. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## nextstep

i would never sling lead at anybody unless it was in self defence

i fished off the public bridges and piers fordecades till i could get a boat and i do understand and will always give the guys onanypier or bridge all the space they need:bowdown

didnt fish pensacola beach much because aFEW like said were hostile

its all good

:letsdrink


----------



## King Crab

Ok , dont whatever, The fricken gulf of mexico is how wide? You dont need to come to the pier to show us you have a boat & want us to see it. WTF! Why do boats come up to the pier?People on the pier see stupid boaters, jet skiers, swimmers, to close to hooks, lines,& lead. The reason we fish the pier is we dont want go on a boat for whatever reason. When you pull up to any pier with people fishing what should they do? Say hi! How are you doing? Hell no ! QUIT BEING A IDIOT. We are fishermen just like you but we have that 1 space that obviously you dont care about. Since you have a boat does that give you the right to pull up in casting range of the pier? No! We have had several fish on & lost due to you certain ones that have to come up the pier. If you want to say something to the pier from your boat, You can come up from the southwest side of the pier slowly & come all the way up to it if we know you or you have an emergency or something like that. Why else would you come up that close? It should bbe 300 yards from the pier! Because we have some fish that can take us 400 yds out! If you were anchored up with a fish on & some BI (Boat Idiot) came up & cut off your fish What would you do?:banghead Unfortunatly its our only recourse to stop bo aters from doing that. Nothing else seems to work. I'll be the first 1 to stop someone from throwing at a boat with children on it. But c-mon man. Dont put your children in that position! If you do that, Its you thats the problem & dont bring your kids in your lack of common sense boating. Same off shore, its a dangerous place out there for that type of boating. There are alot of boaters that dont come up to close, they respect us & we respect them. Show us some common courtesy & we'll do the same.


----------



## Getsome

> *Sea-r-cy (7/23/2009)*I always fish out of a boat, never a pier. BUT, if you are boating/fishing close enough to a pier to worry about getting hit by a jig, you are too close. Give the land-locked fishermen some room. There are thousands of square miles in the gulf that you can get to. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> Pier fishermen, is it really worth possible jail time or possible civil lawsuit just to "stand your ground"? :nonono
> 
> 
> 
> What if you hit a child on the offending boat? Is it worth it? :nonono
> 
> 
> 
> Get the registration number and call the marine patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sea-r-cy




+1


----------



## Gump

I have been on both sides of this argument, and it appears that even after 20 years, there is no solution to this.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*Ok , dont whatever, The fricken gulf of mexico is how wide? You dont need to come to the pier to show us you have a boat & want us to see it. WTF! Why do boats come up to the pier?People on the pier see stupid boaters, jet skiers, swimmers, to close to hooks, lines,& lead. The reason we fish the pier is we dont want go on a boat for whatever reason. *When you pull up to any pier with people fishing what should they do?* Say hi! How are you doing? Hell no ! QUIT BEING A IDIOT. We are fishermen just like you but we have that 1 space that obviously you dont care about. Since you have a boat does that give you the right to pull up in casting range of the pier? No! We have had several fish on & lost due to you certain ones that have to come up the pier. If you want to say something to the pier from your boat, You can come up from the southwest side of the pier slowly & come all the way up to it if we know you or you have an emergency or something like that. Why else would you come up that close? It should bbe 300 yards from the pier! Because we have some fish that can take us 400 yds out! If you were anchored up with a fish on & some BI (Boat Idiot) came up & cut off your fish What would you do?:banghead Unfortunatly its our only recourse to stop bo aters from doing that. Nothing else seems to work. *I'll be the first 1 to stop someone from throwing at a boat *with children on it. But c-mon man. Dont put your children in that position! If you do that, Its you thats the problem & dont bring your kids in your lack of common sense boating. Same off shore, its a dangerous place out there for that type of boating. There are alot of boaters that dont come up to close, they respect us & we respect them. Show us some common courtesy & we'll do the same.


at first you say you agree with casting at boats, then you say you disagree with it... so i guess its ok to throw at a boat if there is no kids on it.. and you say that if someone is within casting distance they deserve it but ive never read a post withsomeone actually being hit by a jig, just tossed at. so that means they arent in casting distance. if you think that is ok, you sir are the idiot!


----------



## welldoya

I agree that boats should give the pier a wide berth but if they don't and you sling lead at it, think about how stupid you are going to feel when the judge asks you why you did it.

"Well your honor, I hit him in the head with a 3 oz lead because his boat was too close to the public pier." 

And think about how stupid you will feel when it costs you thousands of dollars in attorney fees and possible jail time. It's just not worth it. And don't think your buddies won't finger you when the cops come down the pier. They will turn you in in a New York minute if they start feeling the heat.


----------



## John B.

this thread sucks.

give the guys plenty of room and there wouldn't be a problem,,,

yes you have the right to fish there, yes they are breaking the law by throwing at you. 

just go out a 1/4 mile.. and there won't be a problem.


----------



## King Crab

Ok , your right. come on out & see what happens. p.s. if you dont come in range, no problem. if your an idiot like I think you may be , Ok.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

edited cause i shouldnt have said what i did.. 

ill just say grow up instead....


----------



## Splittine

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*dude grow up.. i bet your one of those fat little 14yr old kids that i see out there. youfish at the end with all your pier rat buddies so you think youre a bad ass. i got news for you, you ever sling a jig at me and i see you, ill catch you in the parking lot and shove that thing up your pee hole backwards starting with the hook end first..


Like hooking a bass worm. Your pretty much an idiot if you throw lead at a boat, you hurt or kill someone and you in jail getting your other hole stuffed by a hook.


----------



## HighCotton

I grew up fishing the pier & boat fishin offshore, so I too can see both sides of the arguement. A couple of things to consider:

Most pier guys are accurate to within acouple ofyards, so if they intended to hit your boat when you are within casting range... you would get hit.I honestly think that thosewho throwtowards a boat that is too close, are issuing a warning ... "Hey man, you are way too close" but have no intention of hitting a boat or a person or causing injury or damage for that matter. Having said that, I don't approve of throwing towards ANY boat from the pier. People fish the pier for different reasons. Many fish there because they don't have the resources to own, maintain & operate a boat ... so when joe schmoe rolls up within casting range of the pier in his $50,000+ rig, I can see wheresome pier jockeyswould take that as a poke in the eye. You are inviting confrontation when you crowd the pier. Im amazed by how many times this is an issue. It is a captain's responsibility for safe operation his boat ... Why would anyone knowingly create an opportunity for an episode around the pier. Just give 'em room.


----------



## daddytime

This thread doesn't suck, it is revealing the truth. I said at least twice I might have gotten to close to the pier. I got closer than I intended. I still wasn't close enough (for somebody with pier site casting experience to take a (guessing here) 8' custom cobia rod, 706z loaded with braid, a willjoe cobia jig) to get hit. I did not pull up to the pier, attempt to cast on the pier or any of the other BS excuses king crab or any other of you that are exposing yourself are using. Way to expose your kind. 

Defend it, justify it, whatever, I said my peice. Just know your custom made cobia rig does not have the same muzzle velocity or accuracy as my lead slinger. :looser


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Splittine (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*dude grow up.. i bet your one of those fat little 14yr old kids that i see out there. youfish at the end with all your pier rat buddies so you think youre a bad ass. i got news for you, you ever sling a jig at me and i see you, ill catch you in the parking lot and shove that thing up your pee hole backwards starting with the hook end first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like hooking a bass worm. Your pretty much an idiot if you throw lead at a boat, you hurt or kill someone and you in jail getting your other hole stuffed by a hook.
Click to expand...

no mystery that i dont like you but that was funny i dont care who you are


----------



## Splittine

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*dude grow up.. i bet your one of those fat little 14yr old kids that i see out there. youfish at the end with all your pier rat buddies so you think youre a bad ass. i got news for you, you ever sling a jig at me and i see you, ill catch you in the parking lot and shove that thing up your pee hole backwards starting with the hook end first..
> 
> 
> 
> Like hooking a bass worm. Your pretty much an idiot if you throw lead at a boat, you hurt or kill someone and you in jail getting your other hole stuffed by a hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mystery that i dont like you but that was funny i dont care who you are
Click to expand...

Damn Will, those are pretty harsh words thought we were all friends on here.


----------



## ballr4lyf

You have the right to stand on the pier and cast on it.... Until you buy the patch of water that the boater is sitting on, there is no reason you should be trying to defend it by trying to inflict injury on another person. If you were to ever sling lead at me or my loved ones intentionally, I will return the favor... except my piece of lead will either have a hollow-point in front, or a boat-tail in the rear and it will be jacketed and will be followed by two more similar pieces, mozambique-style. 



If you can't deal with stupid boaters, jet-skiers, kayakers, surfers, swimmers (seriously, did you really call out the *swimmers* on Pensacola Beach?), DON'T FISH AT THE MOST POPULAR TOURIST DESTINATION IN THE AREA!!! Be an adult.



Listen, I'm with you pier fishermen on this... I hate it when the boaters, etc. don't show you/me any courtesy. Hell, I don't own a boat, nor do I know anybody that does, so I'm stuck on the shores and piers. But you and I can come on this forum and gripe about it, post the boat's name, trash talk them, whatever... Just don't start throwing $h!* at it like a caged monkey, because that's what you end up looking like--a monkey. Show some decorum, and just common human decency. There ain't no fish worth killing for, Captain Ahab.



For those of you that just want to gripe about the boaters coming too close to the pier, you're in the wrong post and have derailed this one. If I remember correctly, the OP's problem involved an assault on his daughter, and was hence the topic of this post. And to the OP: if it happens again, get a *good* description of the man, get on the phone with 911 and tell them you would like to press charges for attempted assault, and are willing to meet an officer at the closest marina to identify the man. Also ask the dispatcher to to notify pier personnel. Personally, I would have pulled out whatever I had happened to be legally carrying and ordered the man to drop his weapon (rod+reel) into the water, while on the phone with 911 doing what I had previously described. If anybody would like to press charges on me for brandishing, I am in FL waters w/ a legal FL CC permit, and am protecting myself/my loved ones from further assault that could have resulted in serious bodily injury and/or death.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

i can see it now some 18 year old pier rat saying please dont poke me mister im only in here for throwing my cobie jig at a boat from the pear.that would straight up suck gettin your colan wrinkles smoothed out cause you pier bad ass and decided to call first shot on starboard tourist with a guy harvey t shirt on and a mark sosin redfish rod.


----------



## bluffman2

cant we all just get along? :grouphug

:doh:letsdrink


----------



## ghettowrapped

> *daddytime (7/23/2009)*Just know your custom made cobia rig does not have the same muzzle velocity or accuracy as my lead slinger. :looser


you would actually shoot a gun at the pier for you being in their casting range? you have complete control of your vessel and you determine how close to the pier you get. just stay out of range and you won't have to break out your cannon. duh...the solution is easy and no one gets hurt. don't let your ego get the better of you. be the bigger man.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

we came in the other day and decided to troll the beach.we figured on starting in front of the pier and moving west.we went and dropped a small spread nothing serious and was about 150 yards out from the T.the t was packed elbow to elboy and saw some yahoo trying his damndest to catch my trolling rig.i can assure you to the punk that was doing it i would have locked the drags on the 50's spooled up with 150 braid and hit the throttles.that poor zeb staal would have been out of commission for the rest of the day.



as soon as we was leaving we saw a jet ski getting bombed on the SE corner.it was comical.


----------



## King Crab

We have a winner! High Cotton! True pier fishers would not hit you or intend on hurting anyone. Mearly a warning that we could. Most can land a lure within 2 ' Of anything within 100 yrds . So, Dont create a problem & there wont be 1. Theres isno reason to come within 300 yrds.Dont try to make up reasons or tomake the pier fishers look bad Because you cant or arent able to show a distance respect. :boo You are in the Boat, You are the reason we are disscussing this. No one has been hurt. Figure it out. You the boatercame to the pier. Dont blame the messingers of your wrong move.


----------



## Worn Out

Any boat that encroaches within range on any public pier is rude and offensive . Anyone who casts with malice is crass , offensive and liable,{I think}.

Lonesome Dove... Capt.Call.. "I hate rude behaviour. I won't tolerate it"....


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *ghettowrapped (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *daddytime (7/23/2009)*Just know your custom made cobia rig does not have the same muzzle velocity or accuracy as my lead slinger. :looser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would actually shoot a gun at the pier for you being in their casting range? you have complete control of your vessel and you determine how close to the pier you get. just stay out of range and you won't have to break out your cannon. duh...the solution is easy and no one gets hurt. don't let your ego get the better of you. be the bigger man.
Click to expand...



How about you be the bigger man and don't throw your jig at the boat... I do not presume to know what your motive is for throwing at me, nor do I presume to know what kind of ability you have to work that rig. If you show the motive to hurt me or my loved ones, I will defend myself and my family/friends.... For all you know the vessel could have lost it's legs and is just drifting. It could be taking on water and is limping back to the closest point on the charts.... The guy could just be a noob boat owner.... Or he could just be an @$$.... It does not give you the right to throw at the boat. Once you do, that rod and reel become a weapon, and you just gave the boater a justified reason to defend himself with deadly force. Just like you cannot stab somebody on land because they are being an @$$, unless you want to spend time in County, what makes you think the laws are different just because you're on the water?


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Many a time I have been cruising the flats on a drift or polling and had idiots, especially jetski's and pontoon boats run in between me and the beach or even as close as 20 ft away and smile. Of course we yell and cuss the idiot out, but to actually throw at them?! The amount of money ( i don't have) that I spend on my boat and you think you can hit it with a piece of lead....must be out your damn mind. You think it's inconsiderate for a boat to come 50ft too close to you, how bout ruining something that a guy has half is bank account in b/c you might get cut off.....again you went and jumped off the deep-end. IT'S JUST A FISH! Grow up...


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*We have a winner! High Cotton! True pier fishers would not hit you or intend on hurting anyone. Mearly a warning that we could. Most can land a lure within 2 ' Of anything within 100 yrds . So, Dont create a problem & there wont be 1. Theres isno reason to come within 300 yrds.Dont try to make up reasons or tomake the pier fishers look bad Because you cant or arent able to show a distance respect. :boo You are in the Boat, You are the reason we are disscussing this. No one has been hurt. Figure it out. You the boatercame to the pier. Dont blame the messingers of your wrong move.




I'm a pretty good shot with my S&W too... Does that mean I can fire a warning shot 2' over your head because I don't like how close you are to me?


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *Worn Out (7/23/2009)*Any boat that encroaches within range on any public pier is rude and offensive . Anyone who casts with malice is crass , offensive and liable,{I think}.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonesome Dove... Capt.Call.. "I hate rude behaviour. I won't tolerate it"....




This man has it right. :bowdown


----------



## WW2

I think it's really this simple. If you get close enough to the pier to make the people on the pier want throw at you then you are an asshole. If you're on the pier and want to throw lead at a boat because it came close to the pier you are also an asshole. So, what this argument really boils down to is which one of you is theBIGGER asshole. 

People that are not assholes turn from the pier LONG before they get close and they would never even consider throwing lead at a boat.


----------



## King Crab

Wtf? the guys on the pier wait, dreamon the chance for a broken down boat to drift from afar To get close enough for them to throw at them. Are you kidding? There are proffesional fishers on the pier, some not. Do you think they want you coming close? No! Do you? Yes. Why? Fill that in yourself with more Bs reasons.


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*we came in the other day and decided to troll the beach.we figured on starting in front of the pier and moving west.we went and dropped a small spread nothing serious and was about 150 yards out from the T.the t was packed elbow to elboy and saw some yahoo trying his damndest to catch my trolling rig.i can assure you to the punk that was doing it i would have locked the drags on the 50's spooled up with 150 braid and hit the throttles.that poor zeb staal would have been out of commission for the rest of the day.
> 
> as soon as we was leaving we saw a jet ski getting bombed on the SE corner.it was comical.


There might be one cobia jig on the pier in the middle of july so if a jet ski came into cigar minnow range he was WAY too close!! also why would you be trolling 50s in front of the pier with 150 braid???? i didn't know wahoo came in that close...


----------



## BJW

Just a thought on this subject: Are the boaters that come within casting distance of the pier the same ones who complain when they are fishing a spot in the Gulf and someone else runs up on them and anchors to fishe the same spot? Seems like courtesy says you give everybody room to fish, whether they are on a boat or a pier.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *tmass (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*we came in the other day and decided to troll the beach.we figured on starting in front of the pier and moving west.we went and dropped a small spread nothing serious and was about 150 yards out from the T.the t was packed elbow to elboy and saw some yahoo trying his damndest to catch my trolling rig.i can assure you to the punk that was doing it i would have locked the drags on the 50's spooled up with 150 braid and hit the throttles.that poor zeb staal would have been out of commission for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as we was leaving we saw a jet ski getting bombed on the SE corner.it was comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might be one cobia jig on the pier in the middle of july so if a jet ski came into cigar minnow range he was WAY too close!! also why would you be trolling 50s in front of the pier with 150 braid???? i didn't know wahoo came in that close...
Click to expand...

why not.its what we had out and what i hooked the lures to.does it matter?


----------



## King Crab

yeah, if you were hunting & I walked right up near you being a idiot . I would see why you would want to. Same thing but theres no gun, No lead as you are compairing to a ling lure. no comparison. Stick to your gun, Obviosly its how you handle yourself & its your backup. If we do the right things its ok. If we do the wrong things, we tend to make up excuses why we did it . Casting at boatsor around them is wrong. Boats coming to close to a piece of rock that doesnt move is wrong. Dont bring a gun to a boat-pier debachle .You dontneed to own a gun if you need it for those reasons.


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *BJW (7/23/2009)*Just a thought on this subject: Are the boaters that come within casting distance of the pier the same ones who complain when they are fishing a spot in the Gulf and someone else runs up on them and anchors to fishe the same spot? Seems like courtesy says you give everybody room to fish, whether they are on a boat or a pier.




Indeed, however the difference is that they are not slinging a jig at the other boat.


----------



## kingling

it is your choice to come within range of the people on the pier.you can say we start it by throwing at you but you are the one who started it by getting with in range of the pier. 

if you have to think about getting hit by a lure *YOU ARE WAY TO CLOSE!* end of story


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*we came in the other day and decided to troll the beach.we figured on starting in front of the pier and moving west.we went and dropped a small spread nothing serious and was about 150 yards out from the T.the t was packed elbow to elboy and saw some yahoo trying his damndest to catch my trolling rig.i can assure you to the punk that was doing it i would have locked the drags on the 50's spooled up with 150 braid and hit the throttles.that poor zeb staal would have been out of commission for the rest of the day.
> 
> as soon as we was leaving we saw a jet ski getting bombed on the SE corner.it was comical.
> 
> 
> 
> There might be one cobia jig on the pier in the middle of july so if a jet ski came into cigar minnow range he was WAY too close!! also why would you be trolling 50s in front of the pier with 150 braid???? i didn't know wahoo came in that close...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not.its what we had out and what i hooked the lures to.does it matter?
Click to expand...

it just seems like a little bit over kill for little kings....i bet you were trolling rattle traps weren't you...


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*yeah, if you were hunting & I walked right up near you being a idiot . I would see why you would want to. Same thing but theres no gun, No lead as you are compairing to a ling lure. no comparison. Stick to your gun, Obviosly its how you handle yourself & its your backup. If we do the right things its ok. If we do the wrong things, we tend to make up excuses why we did it . Casting at boatsor around them is wrong. Boats coming to close to a piece of rock that doesnt move is wrong. Dont bring a gun to a boat-pier debachle .You dontneed to own a gun if you need it for those reasons.




Forgive me, but I'm not quite understanding the first part of your post. However, I do disagree with you about the "don't need to own a gun" comment... If I knew there was going to be a boat-pier debacle, I would not bring a gun... In fact I would just not show up. However, again, if you cast at me with malice I am well within my rights to defend myself. If you are not prepared to defend yourself or your family with that weapon, then you sir, do not need to own a gun. I happen to love my family and friends very much, and I would take something like that seriously. 



The problem is, you're not thinking about a worst case scenario situation... What if you did cast on somebody, say on a jetski. You planned on landing it just a couple feet to his side, but you get bumped by a little kid on the pier... Your cast has now accidentally gone long, and you actually hook the jetskier, and pull him/her into the water, or they fall over because they leaned the wrong way from the instant pain... Unfortunately, they just fell over a 12' tiger shark that you didn't see cruising the sandbar because you were so pissed off at the jetskier you weren't paying attention to what was in the water. Fill the rest in. 



I know it would take a perfect set of circumstances for all of that to happen, but when you think about it, all of them are very possible. I, personally, do not want to be that person you hear about on the news that caused this person's death. Could you live with yourself if you came happen to come across those sets of circumstances, on that perfect day?


----------



## floridafisherman

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*we came in the other day and decided to troll the beach.we figured on starting in front of the pier and moving west.we went and dropped a small spread nothing serious and was about 150 yards out from the T.the t was packed elbow to elboy and saw some yahoo trying his damndest to catch my trolling rig.i can assure you to the punk that was doing it i would have locked the drags on the 50's spooled up with 150 braid and hit the throttles.that poor zeb staal would have been out of commission for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as we was leaving we saw a jet ski getting bombed on the SE corner.it was comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might be one cobia jig on the pier in the middle of july so if a jet ski came into cigar minnow range he was WAY too close!! also why would you be trolling 50s in front of the pier with 150 braid???? i didn't know wahoo came in that close...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not.its what we had out and what i hooked the lures to.does it matter?
Click to expand...



This is classic, DP/WWW. you are the reason I visit this forum. Thanks brother for another smile.


----------



## John B.

this thread still sucks, there is NO REASON to be within 300 yards of that pier... if you are out there trying to catch green meat or bait... you made a mistake, there is plenty of kings and bait 7 miles to the west at the PASS...

does this justify people throwing at boats??? Fuck no.

but in all honesty, if you have a boat, you have the entire gulf to fish... if you want to fish the pier, pay 7.50 and save gas.

done deal.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *tmass (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*we came in the other day and decided to troll the beach.we figured on starting in front of the pier and moving west.we went and dropped a small spread nothing serious and was about 150 yards out from the T.the t was packed elbow to elboy and saw some yahoo trying his damndest to catch my trolling rig.i can assure you to the punk that was doing it i would have locked the drags on the 50's spooled up with 150 braid and hit the throttles.that poor zeb staal would have been out of commission for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as we was leaving we saw a jet ski getting bombed on the SE corner.it was comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might be one cobia jig on the pier in the middle of july so if a jet ski came into cigar minnow range he was WAY too close!! also why would you be trolling 50s in front of the pier with 150 braid???? i didn't know wahoo came in that close...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not.its what we had out and what i hooked the lures to.does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it just seems like a little bit over kill for little kings....i bet you were trolling rattle traps weren't you...
Click to expand...

naw we we were trolling tennis shoes and a flip flop on the way back.give it a rest bro.its not that critical.obviously you have never set a spread to really give a crap if you put 30's out for green meat.



ill snatch up a 12 lb snapper on an 80 if its the closest rod i got to tie to.i never discriminate man.its all about the meat.i give 2 craps about the fight i just want em in the boat.i guarantee you wont catch to many AJ that got off my rig wearing hook lip rings for jewelry but i have caught several wearing other peoples.


----------



## King Crab

> *ballr4lyf (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*yeah, if you were hunting & I walked right up near you being a idiot . I would see why you would want to. Same thing but theres no gun, No lead as you are compairing to a ling lure. no comparison. Stick to your gun, Obviosly its how you handle yourself & its your backup. If we do the right things its ok. If we do the wrong things, we tend to make up excuses why we did it . Casting at boatsor around them is wrong. Boats coming to close to a piece of rock that doesnt move is wrong. Dont bring a gun to a boat-pier debachle .You dontneed to own a gun if you need it for those reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me, but I'm not quite understanding the first part of your post. However, I do disagree with you about the "don't need to own a gun" comment... If I knew there was going to be a boat-pier debacle, I would not bring a gun... In fact I would just not show up. However, again, if you cast at me with malice I am well within my rights to defend myself. If you are not prepared to defend yourself or your family with that weapon, then you sir, do not need to own a gun. I happen to love my family and friends very much, and I would take something like that seriously.
> 
> The problem is, you're not thinking about a worst case scenario situation... What if you did cast on somebody, say on a jetski. You planned on landing it just a couple feet to his side, but you get bumped by a little kid on the pier... Your cast has now accidentally gone long, and you actually hook the jetskier, and pull him/her into the water, or they fall over because they leaned the wrong way from the instant pain... Unfortunately, they just fell over a 12' tiger shark that you didn't see cruising the sandbar because you were so pissed off at the jetskier you weren't paying attention to what was in the water. Fill the rest in.
> 
> I know it would take a perfect set of circumstances for all of that to happen, but when you think about it, all of them are very possible. I, personally, do not want to be that person you hear about on the news that caused this person's death. Could you live with yourself if you came happen to come across those sets of circumstances, on that perfect day?
Click to expand...

 What an Imagination, A twelve foot tigershark? your right, I guess worse case scenarios arent how I live my life, Just normal case scenarios for me. I would'nt drive down the road thinking worst cases. So carry a gun thinking your saving the world. Yes , protect your family by not putting them worst case scenes. How deep do some go to prove a common sense problem. I as my past family have & Ido presently love my family as much as you. I have a gun in my house to protect my house & family. Not to settle a beliefe that I need to use it to "Protect" them from anything like a boating Scene where you the boater screwed up, No one hurt anybody but your feelings. Does that merit guns?:letsdrink We have lived in this area for a long time never disscussing guns to solve anything. Guns are a last resort move for me, Maybe not you.


----------



## biggamefishr

I know how to fix this problem. I think i'll start making phone calls tomorrow to see if we can't get some buoys put up around the 100yd perimeter of the pier so that no boats accidentally wander to close and that the pier guys don't have to defend their territory and sling jigs as warnings. It seems like such a safety hazard and i'd hate for anyone to get their head busted open by a jig. surely the politicians will see the same dangers that I do and will jump on the bandwagon since they want to save everyone from themselves anyways. 



I'd kidding, but this is whats gonna end up happening once someone gets hurt


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *biggamefishr (7/23/2009)*I know how to fix this problem. I think i'll start making phone calls tomorrow to see if we can't get some buoys put up around the 100yd perimeter of the pier so that no boats accidentally wander to close and that the pier guys don't have to defend their territory and sling jigs as warnings. It seems like such a safety hazard and i'd hate for anyone to get their head busted open by a jig. surely the politicians will see the same dangers that I do and will jump on the bandwagon since they want to save everyone from themselves anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kidding, but this is whats gonna end up happening once someone gets hurt


they wont even move the buoy to the mass or put a light on the no 1 green buoy in pickens channel


----------



## littlezac

Trow a banana on the pear that would raise hell.


----------



## King Crab

Bouys around the 300' parameter would cause alot of fish to get broke off . Make it 300 yrds. thats the range watercraft should stay at. Not 100', 100yrds, 300 yrds maybe. if your going to help, dont make them to close to furthur mess up the fishing. The blue angels bouys are to close. Fish are lost on them.


----------



## Gump

Just do what I do,... recruit a pier rat to fish with you on your boat. They will be less likely to throw at you when you pass the pier for fear of injuring one of their own.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Gump (7/23/2009)*Just do what I do,... recruit a pier rat to fish with you on your boat. They will be less likely to throw at you when you pass the pier for fear of injuring one of their own.




lol yeah but monkeys have been documented to eat there own young when sick so you might have to rethink your plan.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Brent (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (7/23/2009)*you can say we start it by throwing at you but you are the one who started it by getting with in range of the pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pier monkey ego may say so but the law won't feel that
> 
> 
> 
> way when you start bombing lead at boaters.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe me call a cop and ask.
Click to expand...

im stil;l tripping over the your boat might damage the pylons or sink and a hurricane might push the boat into the pilings.lol.did you see what the pier looked like after dennis and it wasnt caused by a sunken boat,


----------



## kingling

go ask a cop if its ok for you to shoot ata croud of peoplebecauseone idiotthrew a lure at you


----------



## kingling

> im stil;l tripping over the your boat might damage the pylons or sink and a hurricane might push the boat into the pilings.lol.did you see what the pier looked like after dennis and it wasnt caused by a sunken boat,


your telling me that if a boat ran into the pier that it wouldnt damage the pier

you must be trippin on something, crackhead


----------



## kingling

> Wehooked a tarpon a very big girl from an 800 pound flats boat and she drugus down the bar within 200 yards of the Okaloosa pier, the jumping monkeys lined up to start heaving at me as fast as they could, none of them could get anywhere close but they flung the shit out of whatever they had, I had a neighbor kid on my bow who I was responsible for while he was with me....tell me why I was wrong.


if you had a fish on then thats a diffrent story but if you are *running* and are withing range of the pier your an idiot


----------



## kingling

brent call the pier and ask 

everyonecan tell you it is *300FT* 

even will said it was 300ft


----------



## kingling

did i ever say i threw at people? 

go back and read everyone of my post and tell me where i said i throw at people 

dont tell me what i need to do when you dont even know what your talking about


----------



## saltcritter

is it intermission yet, i need popcorn.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*dude grow up.. i bet your one of those fat little 14yr old kids that i see out there. youfish at the end with all your pier rat buddies so you think youre a bad ass. i got news for you, you ever sling a jig at me and i see you, ill catch you in the parking lot and shove that thing up your pee hole backwards starting with the hook end first..
> 
> 
> 
> Like hooking a bass worm. Your pretty much an idiot if you throw lead at a boat, you hurt or kill someone and you in jail getting your other hole stuffed by a hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mystery that i dont like you but that was funny i dont care who you are
Click to expand...

never knew you didnt like me.. actually i dont ever remember even speaking to you


----------



## Downtime2

Man, ya'll are a tough crowd. I'm staying out of this one.....

Bombin' boater, slangin' jigs, pumpin' lead....yep, take a look at yourselves....Some real sporty comments....

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn

opcornopcornopcornopcorn


----------



## daddytime

Have to agree with most of the post, not all. I agree it is the captains responsability to stay away from the pier. I don't intend to fish around your pier. I drove by the pier 47 times and once I got close enough someone felt the need to throw at us. I MAY have been too close for all you guys or maybe I was just to close for that one guy. With this thread getting to its third page, I can't understand why some of you stay on here saying everything except, there is no excuse to throw at a boat...period. 

If I'm an idiot and I intentionally drive inside casting range when I come by the pier, I have not hurt anyone, I'm just an incondsiderate a$$. If you throw a jig at somebody, you committing a crime and could cause significant harm to a person. There is no comparison between the two.

Josh, I'm cool with killing this thread at your discretion, not that you need my opinion, just sayin. Funny how weall agree that boat captainsshould stay away from the piers at all cost, but we can't all agree not to throw jigs at boats. Screw it I'm going fishing tommorrow night and I'm not coming back till Sunday.:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr

I'm pretty sure this is saying that he is within his rights to shoot back....I'm not saying he would be right or wrong, or that i would even consider doing such a thing. but heres the florida statues





> *kingling (7/23/2009)*go ask a cop if its ok for you to shoot ata croud of peoplebecauseone idiotthrew a lure at you




Under Florida Statute 790.19, Shooting or T*hrowing Deadly Missiles* in a Dwelling, Building, or *Vehicle* occurs when:



The Defendant shot a firearm, threw a missile, or projected *a hard object that could cause great bodily harm*.



The object was fired or thrown at a building, bus, train, *boat*, or aircraft.



The act was wanton or malicious.



In Florida, Shooting or Throwing Deadly Missiles is a second-degree felony. As a second-degree felony, this crime is punishable by up to 15 years in Florida State Prison. 



________________________________________________________



776.012 Use of force in defense of person.--A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other's imminent use of unlawful force. *However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:*



(1) He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or *great bodily harm* to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or



(2) Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*dude grow up.. i bet your one of those fat little 14yr old kids that i see out there. youfish at the end with all your pier rat buddies so you think youre a bad ass. i got news for you, you ever sling a jig at me and i see you, ill catch you in the parking lot and shove that thing up your pee hole backwards starting with the hook end first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like hooking a bass worm. Your pretty much an idiot if you throw lead at a boat, you hurt or kill someone and you in jail getting your other hole stuffed by a hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mystery that i dont like you but that was funny i dont care who you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> never knew you didnt like me.. actually i dont ever remember even speaking to you
Click to expand...

not you spitshine


----------



## kingling

how did i not answer your question 

you edited it from what you had thats your falt not mine


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (7/23/2009)*dude grow up.. i bet your one of those fat little 14yr old kids that i see out there. youfish at the end with all your pier rat buddies so you think youre a bad ass. i got news for you, you ever sling a jig at me and i see you, ill catch you in the parking lot and shove that thing up your pee hole backwards starting with the hook end first..
> 
> 
> 
> Like hooking a bass worm. Your pretty much an idiot if you throw lead at a boat, you hurt or kill someone and you in jail getting your other hole stuffed by a hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mystery that i dont like you but that was funny i dont care who you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never knew you didnt like me.. actually i dont ever remember even speaking to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not you spitshine
Click to expand...

lol oh ok i was confused


----------



## John B.

I wouldn't throw at you Gump oke



Brent, just curious how you let that tarpon work you over like that.... round up on them and they will change direction... did it to one about 150 yesterday...


----------



## bluffman2

> *welldoya (7/23/2009)*
> 
> "Well your honor, I hit him in the head with a 3 oz lead because his boat was too close to the public pier."
> 
> .


ding ding ding .....we have a winner

if its public, doesnt everyone reserve the right to use it?....


----------



## John B.

You're right Brent, then again... you're always right.


----------



## kingling

brent can i ask why does it matter 

if it wasnt a regulation then we would have this whole argument alot more then what we already do 

if it wasnt a regulation then there would be boats comeing close the the pier everyday


----------



## King Crab

Its not public, Its privately ran, Pay your fishing fee to fish in a boatthere. Oh wait, you cant. Nor can you fish beside ft. pickens new or old pier. you can pay todrive there, or better yet, park your boat up on the beach & walk up there & fish. Do the same at P-cola bch pier, Get in your boat, Launch from where ever, Go up to the beach, get out & walk up on the pier & fish. Or just do what we do, Drive in a truck or car , pay& fish. Then you to will get out there wonder why the boats are fishing right there! Is there no fish way out? Is the pier Majic or something. Never was in the past. Notice that most known quality boat Capn's arent on here disscussing this. They understand.:doh


----------



## Gump

I have been looking for any regulation regarding this, and so far,.... nothing I think the 300 ft rule has always been a courtesy rather than something legally enforced. I may be wrong, but I still can't find anything.


----------



## biggamefishr

> *Gump (7/23/2009)*I have been looking for any regulation regarding this, and so far,.... nothing I think the 300 ft rule has always been a courtesy rather than something legally enforced. I may be wrong, but I still can't find anything.




Ive been looking for it also without finding it. I know that pickens had that statute number on the sign. I'll check this weekend to see if its still there


----------



## daddytime

> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*Its not public, Its privately ran, Pay your fishing fee to fish in a boatthere. Oh wait, you cant. Nor can you fish beside ft. pickens new or old pier. you can pay todrive there, or better yet, park your boat up on the beach & walk up there & fish. Do the same at P-cola bch pier, Get in your boat, Launch from where ever, Go up to the beach, get out & walk up on the pier & fish. Or just do what we do, Drive in a truck or car , pay& fish. Then you to will get out there wonder why the boats are fishing right there! Is there no fish way out? Is the pier Majic or something. Never was in the past. Notice that most known quality boat Capn's arent on here disscussing this. They understand.:doh


Dude, re-read my post. I've explained myself 3 times, even said I know how it feels since I used to fish off a pier. Nobody has said they think boats should be "fishing right there". I don't know cuz, is the pier Majic or something? Never claimed to be a "known quality boat captain". I understand your post condone what happened.


----------



## John B.

> *Brent (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*You're right Brent, then again... you're always right.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't claim to be "right" just happy to have your expert online advice.
Click to expand...

 crank up the motor, run a circle around the fish and 99% of the time they will change direction..


----------



## Gump

Kingcrab



It doesn't matter that the pier is privately operated, neither the owners or the fishermen on the pier are entitled to make the law regarding safe zones around the pier. Hopefully someone on here can post the actual law regarding the this topic.


----------



## John B.

hey Gump, you offshore right now???

(yes i'm derailing this thread because as i've already stated, the current topic sucks)


----------



## Gump

I am out here at Pompano "VK989" for another week, then I'll be home. I'll give you a shout when I get back. Derail.....complete


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Anybody that has a boat and insists on fishing within 300 feet of a public pier in the gulf must have some kind of land separation anxiety disorderor they are just a prick who's trying to show offby antagonizing the people on the pier. Otherwise they would go fish around some other structure like the Mass. or the bouys. If the area around the pier is that golden then it would be alot cheaper to just leave the boat at home and go fish off the pier for what ever it cost for a day pass.:doh


----------



## John Becker

unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.



Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.





> *welldoya (7/23/2009)*I don't fishthe pier and only fish on a boat a couple of times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> I think anybody who throws lead at a boat should be charged with assault and prosecuted to the full extent of the law. I mean, grow up. You are going to mess up a man's boat and chance killing somebody because a boat is too close ? That's ridiculous.




and people like you deserve a swift kick in the ass every so often. No people should not be slinging lead at you, but you shouldn't be close enough that they can.



You walk the streets of the ghetto with cash hanging out of your pockets and blame people who mug you? 

Or do you use common sense instead...





> *Sea-r-cy (7/23/2009)*I always fish out of a boat, never a pier. BUT, if you are boating/fishing close enough to a pier to worry about getting hit by a jig, you are too close. Give the land-locked fishermen some room. There are thousands of square miles in the gulf that you can get to. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> Pier fishermen, is it really worth possible jail time or possible civil lawsuit just to "stand your ground"? :nonono
> 
> 
> 
> What if you hit a child on the offending boat? Is it worth it? :nonono
> 
> 
> 
> Get the registration number and call the marine patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sea-r-cy




Possible jail time or lawsuit? From who? Where would your proof be? Unless you video it...get FACTUAL shots of faces and then ask for ID...there's little or no chance of either.



If you are close enough for me to hit you with lead...I'm quiet sure I can see if you have children on board.



Yea, because we all know how fast marine patrol reacts. In fact read the threads on them around the forum....if they respond within 4 hours, it's amazing...that is if they respond at all.



If any of you think piers were built on some magical fishing spot, lets clear that up now. You can fish a few hundred feet in either direction of a pier and catch exactly what the people on the pier are trying to reach. How pathetic are any of you who spend twice the fuel cost to reach a fishing spot you can easily drive to? :banghead





> *ballr4lyf (7/23/2009)*You have the right to stand on the pier and cast on it.... Until you buy the patch of water that the boater is sitting on, there is no reason you should be trying to defend it by trying to inflict injury on another person. If you were to ever sling lead at me or my loved ones intentionally, I will return the favor... except my piece of lead will either have a hollow-point in front, or a boat-tail in the rear and it will be jacketed and will be followed by two more similar pieces, mozambique-style.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't deal with stupid boaters, jet-skiers, kayakers, surfers, swimmers (seriously, did you really call out the *swimmers* on Pensacola Beach?), DON'T FISH AT THE MOST POPULAR TOURIST DESTINATION IN THE AREA!!! Be an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I'm with you pier fishermen on this... I hate it when the boaters, etc. don't show you/me any courtesy. Hell, I don't own a boat, nor do I know anybody that does, so I'm stuck on the shores and piers. But you and I can come on this forum and gripe about it, post the boat's name, trash talk them, whatever... Just don't start throwing $h!* at it like a caged monkey, because that's what you end up looking like--a monkey. Show some decorum, and just common human decency. There ain't no fish worth killing for, Captain Ahab.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that just want to gripe about the boaters coming too close to the pier, you're in the wrong post and have derailed this one. If I remember correctly, the OP's problem involved an assault on his daughter, and was hence the topic of this post. And to the OP: if it happens again, get a *good* description of the man, get on the phone with 911 and tell them you would like to press charges for attempted assault, and are willing to meet an officer at the closest marina to identify the man. Also ask the dispatcher to to notify pier personnel. Personally, I would have pulled out whatever I had happened to be legally carrying and ordered the man to drop his weapon (rod+reel) into the water, while on the phone with 911 doing what I had previously described. If anybody would like to press charges on me for brandishing, I am in FL waters w/ a legal FL CC permit, and am protecting myself/my loved ones from further assault that could have resulted in serious bodily injury and/or death.




a perfect example of people who "don't get it". YOU are breaking the law by being so close. The 300' limit is there because it gives a huge buffer for "reach" of the casters.



Should the pier boys be able to enforce the law? No...but is anyone else going to? No.





> *ballr4lyf (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ghettowrapped (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *daddytime (7/23/2009)*Just know your custom made cobia rig does not have the same muzzle velocity or accuracy as my lead slinger. :looser
> 
> 
> 
> How about you be the bigger man and don't throw your jig at the boat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you not break the law, and not force pier fishers to do the same?
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

I have been fishing withincasting range of the Okaloosa Pier for the past 3 weeks and have only got yelled at once...Not one person has thrown at me although a few spoons did land with in 20ft of my kayak...maybe thats because I was sitting in a school of about 30 Tarpon =) It all comes down to Respect. Respect the pier and they will respect you. The reason we fish near the pier is because it is the only place that consitenly holds bait and has poons.


----------



## nb&twil

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*dont tell me what i need to do when you dont even know what your talking about


Ben, I think I do know what I'm talking about, and I feel 100% fine telling you exactly what to do, and it might be off topic, but I don't mind doing it... here goes:

STOP ARGUING! Why argue these pointless topics with people? Keep your nose clean and do something productive. Do you even care about fishing any more? If you do, get out of pissing contests and pick up a magazine or book and read. Try to learn something. If you're so addicted to the computer, I'll give you some pointers on what/who to search. Read anything you can about Peter B. Wright, Mike Iaconelli, Blair Wiggins, or Mark Nichols. That will give you plenty to keep you occupied, learning more than your little brain can handle about 3 vastly different fisheries, but all are useful.


----------



## bluffman2

> *daddytime (7/23/2009)*NOBODY ON THIS THREAD HAS DEFENDED FISHING AROUND A PIER:banghead
> 
> The only people being defended is the people on the pier who may throw a lure at a passing boat.


i did.............its public waters .....we can ALL fish it..............

with that being said lets go to BLUEWATER


----------



## John B.

> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> ...


you can't be serious???... can you?


----------



## daddytime

I give up, takes all kinds I guess. To the moderators, sorry I started this crap. I saw somebody on another thread say somthing about throwing a cobia jig at somebody and I remebered it happening and spent the next 5 minutes writing the root post. I'm outta here.


----------



## nb&twil

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
Click to expand...

i was thinking the same thing. 

dang.


----------



## Gump

> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you haven't spent much time out there!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> 
> I think anybody who throws lead at a boat should be charged with assault and prosecuted to the full extent of the law. I mean, grow up. You are going to mess up a man's boat and chance killing somebody because a boat is too close ? That's ridiculous.




When I was a kid fishing the gulf shores state pier, I seen a guy take like 30 feet of 15 lb line and reel it back on his large spinning reel, not tied to the other line on the reel, he then tied a nice sized lead on and threw it at a boat. I dont know how far that lead went but damn it went a LONG ways and I think hit on the other side of the boat he was throwing at. He did it out of just meanness, a real jackass the boat was not bothering no one it was a long ways out.

6 years ago I had a guy throw and hit my boat from the sea wall at Orange Beach when I was coming into the channel on the north side of the bridge. He missed my window of my wheel house by a couple of inches and put a damn nice dent in the fiberglass. I called the law and myself and a couple of guys hauled ass down to the wall to confront the guy after we docked there at Outcast marina. We were too late he had already left in his red stepside chevy. It was probally a very good thing he did.


----------



## Travis Gill

I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem


----------



## John Becker

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
Click to expand...



Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!


----------



## nb&twil

> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem


i'd even go as far as to say i know plenty of people who can double that number.


----------



## nb&twil

> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!
Click to expand...

oh my gosh!!! if you're willing to wait til october, that's the next time i'll be in town and i'd LOVE a free case of beer.


----------



## floater1

all i can say about this topic is damn if i was out there and got to close and they started throwing lead at me, i am going to get a good look atthe suspect,run my boat up to the beach pay my 7 or 8 dollars and im going down the pier i am grabbing the son of a bitch who was throwing it at me and i am going to throw his ass off the pier and as he swims toward land i am going to chunk lead at him. i may go to jail but who cares i will be taught him a lesson for the next time he decides to throw at someone


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem




300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving


----------



## nb&twil

> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!
Click to expand...

I'm not positive that I can do it, but if you're willing to give me 2:1 odds, I'll take your challenge on my inshore rod and a 1oz crippled herring.


----------



## John Becker

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh!!! if you're willing to wait til october, that's the next time i'll be in town and i'd LOVE a free case of beer.
Click to expand...





The offer doesn't expire, I'd LOVE to see someone cast 300'. I'm gonna make money off of you in some side show at a carnival I swear!


----------



## John Becker

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not positive that I can do it, but if you're willing to give me 2:1 odds, I'll take your challenge on my inshore rod and a 1oz crippled herring.
Click to expand...



Ok I'll buy you 2 cases.....since there's odds I want a case if I win!


----------



## Travis Gill

Come on out and there are plenty of us that can show you. I watched jeremy throw ALL of a brand new 150yd yard spool of power pro off a reel one time


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ballr4lyf (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*yeah, if you were hunting & I walked right up near you being a idiot . I would see why you would want to. Same thing but theres no gun, No lead as you are compairing to a ling lure. no comparison. Stick to your gun, Obviosly its how you handle yourself & its your backup. If we do the right things its ok. If we do the wrong things, we tend to make up excuses why we did it . Casting at boatsor around them is wrong. Boats coming to close to a piece of rock that doesnt move is wrong. Dont bring a gun to a boat-pier debachle .You dontneed to own a gun if you need it for those reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me, but I'm not quite understanding the first part of your post. However, I do disagree with you about the "don't need to own a gun" comment... If I knew there was going to be a boat-pier debacle, I would not bring a gun... In fact I would just not show up. However, again, if you cast at me with malice I am well within my rights to defend myself. If you are not prepared to defend yourself or your family with that weapon, then you sir, do not need to own a gun. I happen to love my family and friends very much, and I would take something like that seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you're not thinking about a worst case scenario situation... What if you did cast on somebody, say on a jetski. You planned on landing it just a couple feet to his side, but you get bumped by a little kid on the pier... Your cast has now accidentally gone long, and you actually hook the jetskier, and pull him/her into the water, or they fall over because they leaned the wrong way from the instant pain... Unfortunately, they just fell over a 12' tiger shark that you didn't see cruising the sandbar because you were so pissed off at the jetskier you weren't paying attention to what was in the water. Fill the rest in.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it would take a perfect set of circumstances for all of that to happen, but when you think about it, all of them are very possible. I, personally, do not want to be that person you hear about on the news that caused this person's death. Could you live with yourself if you came happen to come across those sets of circumstances, on that perfect day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an Imagination, A twelve foot tigershark? your right, I guess worse case scenarios arent how I live my life, Just normal case scenarios for me. I would'nt drive down the road thinking worst cases. So carry a gun thinking your saving the world. Yes , protect your family by not putting them worst case scenes. How deep do some go to prove a common sense problem. I as my past family have & Ido presently love my family as much as you. I have a gun in my house to protect my house & family. Not to settle a beliefe that I need to use it to "Protect" them from anything like a boating Scene where you the boater screwed up, No one hurt anybody but your feelings. Does that merit guns?:letsdrink We have lived in this area for a long time never disscussing guns to solve anything. Guns are a last resort move for me, Maybe not you.
Click to expand...



Then you sir, can continue to throw lead at passing boats on the pier. 



Think what would happen in both scenarios... person slings lead at a pleasure boater and causes serious bodily harm or death, and the other scenario where the person returns fire after having the lead slung at him... Which do you think a jury of 12 normal people (that's the key, they're not professional pier fishermen) would most likely acquit (fyi, FL law does *not *require the victim to attempt retreat before using deadly force in self defense)? I'm done with this thread... too many people defending an obvious crime.


----------



## kingling

> Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!


have you ever been to the pier during ling season?

seriously? you would be buying alot of beer


----------



## nb&twil

> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (7/23/2009)*unless olympic athletes are fishing, you were too close.
> 
> Even with a 12' rod *no one* is casting 300'.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be serious???... can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead serious...I'd love to see someone cast a fishing rig 300'. In fact I'll measure and prove you right, then buy you a case of beer. PROVE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh!!! if you're willing to wait til october, that's the next time i'll be in town and i'd LOVE a free case of beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The offer doesn't expire, I'd LOVE to see someone cast 300'. I'm gonna make money off of you in some side show at a carnival I swear!
Click to expand...

I mean no disrespect, and don't mean to be at odds with you, but I do look forward to meeting you, and I'll even sit there on the beach and split my case of beer with you if I win it. However, if I fail to cast 300 feet, I'll buy you a case of beer plus fill your gas tank for the trouble of coming out to meet me.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

you guys need to be in this event and beat this guys world record of 286 feet lol.i have witnessed guys cast over 300 but with baitcasters and heavy heaver rods .i suppose you guys are gonna say you can smoke this guys cast.

here


----------



## kingling

see will this is what i dont get

you say that you used to fish on the pier but now you are doubting what we can do 

is it just me or is that kinda wrong

if you really fished out there you would know how far people can throw


----------



## ballr4lyf

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Wehooked a tarpon a very big girl from an 800 pound flats boat and she drugus down the bar within 200 yards of the Okaloosa pier, the jumping monkeys lined up to start heaving at me as fast as they could, none of them could get anywhere close but they flung the shit out of whatever they had, I had a neighbor kid on my bow who I was responsible for while he was with me....tell me why I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you had a fish on then thats a diffrent story but if you are *running* and are withing range of the pier your an idiot
Click to expand...



Oh, one other thing... You guys give Will such a hard time but you let this guy run unobstructed compared to what you do to Will. Wow... In my short time here I've seen this guy be more of an @$$ than Will and Will gets severely shafted... Just an observation.


----------



## John B.

put your money where your mouth is...

i'm in for 100 bucks on cast 300' ALL DAY.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *kingling (7/23/2009)*see will this is what i dont get
> 
> 
> 
> you say that you used to fish on the pier but now you are doubting what we can do
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is that kinda wrong
> 
> 
> 
> if you really fished out there you would know how far people can throw


no i just think distance can be misjudged on the water and from the pier.

i think with 40 power pro and a cripled herring it can be done but i would like to see it.the only hangup will be as the line leaves the spool the closer to the bottom of the spool the more friction.



i would like to see some real numbers and some measuring involved and not just guessing.300 feet is a very long cast since the record is is like 280


----------



## Travis Gill

Any of you haters I just talked to jeremy and he said he'll be on the pier at 8am tomo morning and if you want to see get your ass out ther


----------



## nb&twil

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
Click to expand...

I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw. 

I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.


----------



## bluffman2

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
Click to expand...

ok..i call bullshit...aint NOBODY throwing a 3oz that far....

i need to be there to witness this


----------



## John B.

show up with some money boys... it's gonna be a fun afternoon!


----------



## kingling

i will be at the pier tomorrow 

tell me your going and ill show you 100yds


----------



## John B.

> *bluffman2 (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok..i call bullshit...aint NOBODY throwing a 3oz that far....
> 
> i need to be there to witness this
Click to expand...



i'm sorry but you're wrong...


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
Click to expand...



with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.



as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.


----------



## kingling

looks like we have a pier casting contest


----------



## bluffman2

so your saying 3oz can be casted out to 100 yds?

BULLSHIT


----------



## John B.

i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

what time i wanna be there to witness this extrordinary event.it needs to be done on the ground so it can be measured and NOT from 30 feet up on the pier taking a guess at the water.


----------



## kingling

> with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.
> 
> as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblPostSignature>


ive seen 100yrdsground level and im pretty sure i can get it


----------



## John B.

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.
> 
> as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.
Click to expand...

bring the tape measure.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.




with what line?


----------



## John B.

2pm sound good?


----------



## biggamefishr

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*you guys need to be in this event and beat this guys world record of 286 feet lol.i have witnessed guys cast over 300 but with baitcasters and heavy heaver rods .i suppose you guys are gonna say you can smoke this guys cast.
> 
> here




will...you are aware that article was printed in the august 22, *1909* edition of the new york times right?


----------



## flrockytop

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*you guys need to be in this event and beat this guys world record of 286 feet lol.i have witnessed guys cast over 300 but with baitcasters and heavy heaver rods .i suppose you guys are gonna say you can smoke this guys cast.
> here


This record was in 1909!! Because of global warming the air has gotten a lot thinner. I bet Al Gore could bust that record now.


----------



## John B.

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
Click to expand...

50 power pro


----------



## bluffman2

MODS please delete my post

YOU CAN NOT THROW A 3 OZ ANYTHING 100 YDS...........IT AINT HAPPENING


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 50 power pro
Click to expand...



of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.


----------



## John B.

> *biggamefishr (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*you guys need to be in this event and beat this guys world record of 286 feet lol.i have witnessed guys cast over 300 but with baitcasters and heavy heaver rods .i suppose you guys are gonna say you can smoke this guys cast.
> here
> 
> 
> 
> will...you are aware that article was printed in the august 22, *1909* edition of the new york times right?
Click to expand...

i don't care who you are, that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## John B.

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 power pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.
Click to expand...

ok, how about mono?

i got a newell in storage on a 10' surf rod that will wing a 5oz pyramid.


----------



## Travis Gill

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 power pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.
Click to expand...

I love how your trying to back youself out of it first you asid no way it can't be done but now that we have all assured you we can your changing your opinion so you don't look like an idiot lol


----------



## countryjwh

i am just curious and don;t want to get involved but are you talking casting from the pier 300ft to where it hits the water or like standing on the ground and then casting to level ground. to me casting from the pier would have the advantage at least with pcola pier being so high.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *biggamefishr (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*you guys need to be in this event and beat this guys world record of 286 feet lol.i have witnessed guys cast over 300 but with baitcasters and heavy heaver rods .i suppose you guys are gonna say you can smoke this guys cast.
> 
> here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will...you are aware that article was printed in the august 22, *1909* edition of the new york times right?
Click to expand...



yeah i knew that the print from the ad was photgraphed lol.just wanted to get these guys rowled up.i dont know the record cast for sure but i know it is up there.i still say 300 feet with mono is very hard to hit but with braid i can see it.


----------



## bluffman2

i got a newell in storage on a 10' surf rod that will wing a 5oz pyramid



HELL NO YALL WERE TALKING 3 OZ


----------



## John B.

> *countryjwh (7/23/2009)*i am just curious and don;t want to get involved but are you talking casting from the pier 300ft to where it hits the water or like standing on the ground and then casting to level ground. to me casting from the pier would have the advantage at least with pcola pier being so high.


i'll do it from either or.


----------



## John B.

> *bluffman2 (7/23/2009)*i got a newell in storage on a 10' surf rod that will wing a 5oz pyramid
> 
> 
> 
> HELL NO YALL WERE TALKING 3 OZ


it's a conventional reel for god's sake!

and i never said anything about 3oz


----------



## floridafisherman

Just a tidbit for you doubters. 



http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60243


----------



## nb&twil

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11310

that's the results of the last casting contest here locally in corpus christi. nick meyer (owns breakaway, you may have heard of him) is a good friend of mine. Sure, they're chunking about 5-5.5 oz on baitcasters. But still. That's just the results of the latest local tournament. No records here. Just a Saturday morning cast off. And you're telling me I can't throw half that with my spinning rod???


----------



## countryjwh

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (7/23/2009)*i am just curious and don;t want to get involved but are you talking casting from the pier 300ft to where it hits the water or like standing on the ground and then casting to level ground. to me casting from the pier would have the advantage at least with pcola pier being so high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll do it from either or.
Click to expand...

wow. never realized one could cast that far. all i ever had to do was just put it in free spool and drop the sinker to bottom. thanks for answering.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 50 power pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love how your trying to back youself out of it first you asid no way it can't be done but now that we have all assured you we can your changing your opinion so you don't look like an idiot lol
Click to expand...



not backing out of shit man and assurance means squat without proof .i would love to see it done with mono.braid is a completely different field and yes there may be a chance but i still would like to see it.im not sure if any of you have actually measured a cast and not just looked at your shit hit the water and say yeah that was 400 feet.give me a break.why dont we just meet at the football field in gulf breeze and end this bullshit.i wanna see a jig or whatever go from one end to the other from a standing on the ground posistion.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11310
> 
> 
> 
> that's the results of the last casting contest here locally in corpus christi. nick meyer (owns breakaway, you may have heard of him) is a good friend of mine. Sure, they're chunking about 5-5.5 oz on baitcasters. But still. That's just the results of the latest local tournament. No records here. Just a Saturday morning cast off. And you're telling me I can't throw half that with my spinning rod???




like i said they are baitcasters man.baitcasters and heavers not spinning rods.


----------



## Gulftider

<TABLE class=style7 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD class=style716>_July 14, 2009 - Orange Beach, AL (OBA) - _After years of waiting, the new pier at Gulf State Park will soon be open to park visitors with a grand opening scheduled for Thursday July 23, 2009. A new Marine Police regulation (220-6-.59) creating a 300-foot buffer zone around the pier has been drafted to ensure the safety of both boaters and pier users. The original pier was destroyed by Hurricane Ivan in 2004.</TD><TD class=style719>








</TD></TR><TR><TD class=style722 colSpan=2>The 300-foot ban is currently in effect under State Parks regulations. Those regulations restrict water related activities such as boating, swimming, wading, surfing, and scuba diving within 300-feet of the pier. Effective July 20, 2009, the new Marine Police regulation makes it illegal to use a boat, watercraft or other vessel within 300-feet of the new Gulf State Park pier.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.orangebeach.ws/2009/News/2009-07-14-New_Regulation_for_Gulf_State_Park_Pier.html

To me I think it would be rude to fish close enough to the pier to mess up their fishing but the boater has the right to fish anywhere they can legally fish whether the pier fisherpeople like it or not. Nothing gives anyone the right to activelydo something such as throwing a lure at a boater, jet skier, kayakerthat could endanger the live of another person. 



> Unfortunatly its our only recourse to stop bo aters from doing that. Nothing else seems to work.


 King Crab

That is pathetic. 



> When you pull up to any pier with people fishing what should they do? Say hi! How are you doing?


 Sure why not. Then ask them to give you some more room. Yeah they shouldn't have come that close in the first place but if they can legally do so there is no excuse for throwing on them. Hook someon on a boat and kill them over fishing to close to the pier. idiotic


----------



## John B.

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> [....give me a break.why dont we just meet at the football field in gulf breeze and end this bullshit.i wanna see a jig or whatever go from one end to the other from a standing on the ground posistion.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't wanna get my jig hung up on the fence when i throw 300'...
Click to expand...


----------



## bluffman2

I WAS CALLING BULLSHIT TO WHOEVER SAID 3 OZ..

[/quote] 

.. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.[/quote]


----------



## floridafisherman

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60243


----------



## nb&twil

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i*<U> engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast</U>*.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.
> 
> as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.
Click to expand...

clearly you don't, or you could build your customers a rod that is more than capable of throwing a ling jig farther than a football field. what's unfortunate is you've probably built several rods that are capable, but you never even knew it because you didn't field test what you were building. but hey, it's better to be found wrong for making underestimated claims instead of false lofty claims.


----------



## bluffman2

BLUFFMAN2 OUT................


----------



## nb&twil

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 power pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how your trying to back youself out of it first you asid no way it can't be done but now that we have all assured you we can your changing your opinion so you don't look like an idiot lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not backing out of shit man and assurance means squat without proof .i would love to see it done with mono.braid is a completely different field and yes there may be a chance but i still would like to see it.*<U>im not sure if any of you have actually measured a cast</U>* and not just looked at your shit hit the water and say yeah that was 400 feet.give me a break.why dont we just meet at the football field in gulf breeze and end this bullshit.i wanna see a jig or whatever go from one end to the other from a standing on the ground posistion.
Click to expand...

Will, I fish with the owner of BreakawayUSA. Surely, you know who he is if you keep up with rodbuilding... I know how far I can throw. I have NO problem claiming that I can throw 3 oz over 100 yards. It has been measured. Unless you're truly curious and just want to see it, just stop now. Unless you're cool with being proven wrong. You seem like a humble guy when the time is right though. I'm sure if you do see John, Jeremy, or Travis throw over 100 yards you'll openly admit that you were WAY off in your assumptions.


----------



## John B.

ok, it's time to step up to the plate boys.... 3oz pyramid, 300'... put your money where your mouth is.... i need some lunch money!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i*<U> engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast</U>*.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.
> 
> 
> 
> as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you don't, or you could build your customers a rod that is more than capable of throwing a ling jig farther than a football field. what's unfortunate is you've probably built several rods that are capable, but you never even knew it because you didn't field test what you were building. but hey, it's better to be found wrong for making underestimated claims instead of false lofty claims.
Click to expand...



the last time i field tested a spinning rod over 8 feet was long before power pro and braid was used.i would rubberband the guides to the rod and move them to gain the best cast so i can assure it has not been my first rodeo on gaining the best cast and making the guides cylindrical from the spool to the tip.i just dont give a shit anymore and have been out of the pier casting loop since back in like 2000 when everyone fished 30 ande or silver thread line for cobia.i can assure you will i have put my time in on making rods cast and getting the most out of it.my technigues are not on distance anymore since i really quit building for customers and mostly for myself where i only need to pitch a bait and not heave it.back than before braids a 300 foot cast with a 9 footer was hard to come by.there a couple people if i remember that had some ol 10 foot fenwicks and i think roddy was one of them that could throw pretty far but i was never impressed by anyones cast .things have changed.i remember when pcola beach pier first opened i was there that night at midnight and was the first to walk on the pier with a van staal and remember people mumbling about how they are junk and over priced and now everyone out there has one.



fgrank valdosta was the first in this area to own the VS and than tounge bought a 300 and sold it to wizz and than zeek got a 250 and sold it to me wich is the one i took to pcola pier the night they opened back in like 01 or 02 i cant remember.now everyone has one and has it loded with 50 lb power pro.


----------



## biggamefishr

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*ok, it's time to step up to the plate boys.... 3oz pyramid, 300'... put your money where your mouth is.... i need some lunch money!




I've got a better idea....take that lunch money and buy yourself a slim fast. You're packing on the pounds quickly, and trust me when I tell you that its a lot harder to lose the weight than it is to gain it. oke



i don't even wanna get into the pissing contest/casting contest


----------



## John B.

what does a van staal have to do with casting 300 feet?

you bash people with VS's, then braga bout how you have them, then bash, then brag.... make up your mind Will, not trying to argue, but damn... choose one side of the fence.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 50 power pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love how your trying to back youself out of it first you asid no way it can't be done but now that we have all assured you we can your changing your opinion so you don't look like an idiot lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not backing out of shit man and assurance means squat without proof .i would love to see it done with mono.braid is a completely different field and yes there may be a chance but i still would like to see it.*<U>im not sure if any of you have actually measured a cast</U>* and not just looked at your shit hit the water and say yeah that was 400 feet.give me a break.why dont we just meet at the football field in gulf breeze and end this bullshit.i wanna see a jig or whatever go from one end to the other from a standing on the ground posistion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will, I fish with the owner of BreakawayUSA. Surely, you know who he is if you keep up with rodbuilding... I know how far I can throw. I have NO problem claiming that I can throw 3 oz over 100 yards. It has been measured. Unless you're truly curious and just want to see it, just stop now. Unless you're cool with being proven wrong. You seem like a humble guy when the time is right though. I'm sure if you do see John, Jeremy, or Travis throw over 100 yards you'll openly admit that you were WAY off in your assumptions.
Click to expand...

im not doubting you but im just saying it has been a while since i have really seen anyone throw a 9 footer.you know and i know these distances are being done with braided line and not mono.a 300 foot cast with a 9 foot rod with mono is a hell of an achievement.i can remember when anyone using braid on the T or octagon got cussed out cause no one could see it and now everyone uses it.


----------



## John B.

> *biggamefishr (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*ok, it's time to step up to the plate boys.... 3oz pyramid, 300'... put your money where your mouth is.... i need some lunch money!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a better idea....take that lunch money and buy yourself a slim fast. You're packing on the pounds quickly, and trust me when I tell you that its a lot harder to lose the weight than it is to gain it.
> 
> i don't even wanna get into the pissing contest/casting contest
Click to expand...

i'll pass on the slimfast and just go to Hooters. oke.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*what does a van staal have to do with casting 300 feet?
> 
> 
> 
> you bash people with VS's, then braga bout how you have them, then bash, then brag.... make up your mind Will, not trying to argue, but damn... choose one side of the fence.




i never bashed anyone for owning a vs i just dont have a need for them.i currently dont own one i was just stating how times have changed and those distances did not come untill the end of this last decade.the only braid we could get ahold of was spider wire and that shit was garbage and casted like crap.i sold terry johnson both my loomis 1087's and both van staals .they were 2 bad ass setups.


----------



## nb&twil

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i*<U> engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast</U>*.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.
> 
> as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly you don't, or you could build your customers a rod that is more than capable of throwing a ling jig farther than a football field. what's unfortunate is you've probably built several rods that are capable, but you never even knew it because you didn't field test what you were building. but hey, it's better to be found wrong for making underestimated claims instead of false lofty claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the last time i field tested a spinning rod over 8 feet was long before power pro and braid was used.i would rubberband the guides to the rod and move them to gain the best cast so i can assure it has not been my first rodeo on gaining the best cast and making the guides cylindrical from the spool to the tip.i just dont give a shit anymore and have been out of the pier casting loop since back in like 2000 when everyone fished 30 ande or silver thread line for cobia.i can assure you will i have put my time in on making rods cast and getting the most out of it.my technigues are not on distance anymore since i really quit building for customers and mostly for myself where i only need to pitch a bait and not heave it.back than before braids a 300 foot cast with a 9 footer was hard to come by.there a couple people if i remember that had some ol 10 foot fenwicks and i think roddy was one of them that could throw pretty far but i was never impressed by anyones cast .things have changed.i remember when pcola beach pier first opened i was there that night at midnight and was the first to walk on the pier with a van staal and remember people mumbling about how they are junk and over priced and now everyone out there has one.
> 
> fgrank valdosta was the first in this area to own the VS and than tounge bought a 300 and sold it to wizz and than zeek got a 250 and sold it to me wich is the one i took to pcola pier the night they opened back in like 01 or 02 i cant remember.now everyone has one and has it loded with 50 lb power pro.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you're point is in all that. But I do hear what you're saying about not needing distance and only build rods for pitch baits. I had a St Croix that was pretty stout in the first place that was in a kayak "incident" and lost almost a foot. It got turned into a "pitch bait rod" which never got used. And I always admired that rod because I knew the hurtin I could put on a fish if I did get the opportunity. So, I do hear where you're coming from on that. You probably build a lot of Calstar type stuff now huh? They make some incredible blanks thata lot of west coast tuna guys love.


----------



## kingling

so are we gunna have it or what


----------



## John Becker

Funny how this went from "Is it ok to sling lead at boats near piers" to "Is it possible to sling lead 300 feet" :letsdrink



Sorry if I derailed this thread guys.


----------



## biggamefishr

how about some rules? obviously mono only and over 100yds....how much weight? rod length? spinning gear only?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nb&twil (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*I''m with CB and Will, I promise you I can throw more than 300ft no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 feet is 30 stories or the length of a football field.i would love to see that cast as well with a spinning rod.not sure if you guys are actually measuring the distance but cast may seem far on the pier but distance on the water can be very deceiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that 300 feet is in fact 100 yards. Which is also the length of a football field. That is clear to me. But I'd still like to stick with my previous comments. I am well aware of the statements I make. I have no intent of getting into an argument with you or anyone, but I stick to what I said. I am aware of the distance I can throw.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this Will, you build rods, and from what I've seen, you lay down some decent looking thread work. But if you haven't got the understanding and ability to build a spinning rod that would allow someone to throw a 3oz jig 100 yards, you need to re-evaulate your blank selection or something. I might not put the hours into rods that you do, but I do pride myself in a lot of research in the functionality department, and believe that a rod that I build for distance is very capable of 100+ yards with a light load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with power pro yes but not with mono.no way a 300 foot cast with mono.i*<U> engineer rods and take an extreme amount of time in the layout for best cast</U>*.im pretty sure with a very light braid it can be done but i cant see it with mono.
> 
> 
> 
> as for meeting on the pier that proves nothing .i wanna see it done from the ground not from 30 feet in the air.from the grond 100 yards up the beach measured with a 100 foot tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you don't, or you could build your customers a rod that is more than capable of throwing a ling jig farther than a football field. what's unfortunate is you've probably built several rods that are capable, but you never even knew it because you didn't field test what you were building. but hey, it's better to be found wrong for making underestimated claims instead of false lofty claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the last time i field tested a spinning rod over 8 feet was long before power pro and braid was used.i would rubberband the guides to the rod and move them to gain the best cast so i can assure it has not been my first rodeo on gaining the best cast and making the guides cylindrical from the spool to the tip.i just dont give a shit anymore and have been out of the pier casting loop since back in like 2000 when everyone fished 30 ande or silver thread line for cobia.i can assure you will i have put my time in on making rods cast and getting the most out of it.my technigues are not on distance anymore since i really quit building for customers and mostly for myself where i only need to pitch a bait and not heave it.back than before braids a 300 foot cast with a 9 footer was hard to come by.there a couple people if i remember that had some ol 10 foot fenwicks and i think roddy was one of them that could throw pretty far but i was never impressed by anyones cast .things have changed.i remember when pcola beach pier first opened i was there that night at midnight and was the first to walk on the pier with a van staal and remember people mumbling about how they are junk and over priced and now everyone out there has one.
> 
> 
> 
> fgrank valdosta was the first in this area to own the VS and than tounge bought a 300 and sold it to wizz and than zeek got a 250 and sold it to me wich is the one i took to pcola pier the night they opened back in like 01 or 02 i cant remember.now everyone has one and has it loded with 50 lb power pro.I'm not sure what you're point is in all that. But I do hear what you're saying about not needing distance and only build rods for pitch baits. I had a St Croix that was pretty stout in the first place that was in a kayak "incident" and lost almost a foot. It got turned into a "pitch bait rod" which never got used. And I always admired that rod because I knew the hurtin I could put on a fish if I did get the opportunity. So, I do hear where you're coming from on that. You probably build a lot of Calstar type stuff now huh? They make some incredibl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i build up close and personal rods that are just long enogh to dunk in the drink so the fish can under the boat without the line hitting the props.all 5 to 7 foot stuff and all the spinning stuff is 7 feet and no 14 tips.pretty stout rods but light.calstar and graphiter and some gator glass.when we flyline out the back the only distance i need is to get past the cudas.the rods have better guides and better ceramics for long distance fish.reels are clunky but lubed well and hold tons of line.there manulas and not the best for casting dead baits into a south west wind but perfect for casting behind the boat when the wind is T your back.
Click to expand...


----------



## countryjwh

even if there is not a bet. there needs to be a pcola lead chunking event. everyone put up X amount of money and meet up at the beach or wherever an exact measurement can be taking and someone be claimed a winner and let everyone know just how far pier folks can cast there rods. i think it would be fun and i dont even live there.


----------



## nb&twil

> *biggamefishr (7/24/2009)*how about some rules? obviously mono only and over 100yds....how much weight? rod length? spinning gear only?


since it all came about by someone stating that a fishing rig couldn't be used, let's go with just that... fishing rig. the common 8-10ft spinning rod with a 2.5-3.5 oz cobia jig or crippled herring or something of the sort...


----------



## kingling

i know i said mono only but i change my mind 

lets use power pro or mono


----------



## Sam Roberts

according to my shakeshpere alpha LCM-1 i can throw over 300' with a 3 ounce weight! Ive got proof!!!! I WIN!!!!


----------



## Death From Above

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 power pro
Click to expand...

100 yards ain't shit for distance with a good pier/surf rod and med/light line. Go for 175. Hell, I can fling my gig 100 when I put the vanes on it.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *alum maverick (7/24/2009)*according to my shakeshpere alpha LCM-1 i can throw over 300' with a 3 ounce weight! Ive got proof!!!! I WIN!!!!




that thing would be nice to have on a jigging rod so you dont lose jigs


----------



## John B.

> *kingling (7/24/2009)*mono only
> 
> 9ft and under
> 
> that sound good
> 
> what time?


ben, this is grown folk buisiness, isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## John Becker

> *alum maverick (7/24/2009)*according to my shakeshpere alpha LCM-1 i can throw over 300' with a 3 ounce weight! Ive got proof!!!! I WIN!!!!




ummm...dude that says 227 feet.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (7/24/2009)*mono only
> 
> 
> 
> 9ft and under
> 
> 
> 
> that sound good
> 
> 
> 
> what time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ben, this is grown folk buisiness, isn't it past your bedtime?
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## nb&twil

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> with what line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 power pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you can do it with power pro but it will still be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how your trying to back youself out of it first you asid no way it can't be done but now that we have all assured you we can your changing your opinion so you don't look like an idiot lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not backing out of shit man and assurance means squat without proof .i would love to see it done with mono.braid is a completely different field and yes there may be a chance but i still would like to see it.*<U>im not sure if any of you have actually measured a cast</U>* and not just looked at your shit hit the water and say yeah that was 400 feet.give me a break.why dont we just meet at the football field in gulf breeze and end this bullshit.i wanna see a jig or whatever go from one end to the other from a standing on the ground posistion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will, I fish with the owner of BreakawayUSA. Surely, you know who he is if you keep up with rodbuilding... I know how far I can throw. I have NO problem claiming that I can throw 3 oz over 100 yards. It has been measured. Unless you're truly curious and just want to see it, just stop now. Unless you're cool with being proven wrong. You seem like a humble guy when the time is right though. I'm sure if you do see John, Jeremy, or Travis throw over 100 yards you'll openly admit that you were WAY off in your assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not doubting you but im just saying it has been a while since i have really seen anyone throw a 9 footer.you know and i know these distances are being done with braided line and not mono.a 300 foot cast with a 9 foot rod with mono is a hell of an achievement.i*<U> can remember when anyone using braid on the T or octagon got cussed out cause no one could see it and now everyone uses it</U>*.
Click to expand...

actually, as popular as it is, i think it's still pretty rare in the summer. it's just too risky to king fish (freespooling) with braid. plus, the stretch of mono is nice.

the braided line increase is in ling fishing.


----------



## biggamefishr

are ya'll serious about doing this? i'll start another thread with the rules and what not and get this going if ya'll really want to do it


----------



## nb&twil

DFA, for some reason I can't quote your post, but that made me laugh. Good stuff right there.


----------



## nb&twil

> *biggamefishr (7/24/2009)*are ya'll serious about doing this? i'll start another thread with the rules and what not and get this going if ya'll really want to do it


who needs rules? will thinks it's outrageous that a pier rat can throw his ling fishing set up 100 yards. let's see who's right. rules are already explained.

BUT, I've got a case of beer on the line, so I'm waiting til October to make good on my agreement with Mr John Becker. In fact, I'm looking forward to splitting my winnings, or losses with him!


----------



## Death From Above

Check out these distances.First place821' using 150gm weight. 

http://www.catfishin.net/cc.html


----------



## John B.

> *Death From Above (7/24/2009)*Check out these distances.First place821' using 150gm weight.
> 
> http://www.catfishin.net/cc.html[/quote]
> 
> NEWELL!


----------



## kingling

those are some crazy cast


----------



## nb&twil

> *John B. (7/23/2009)*i'll go a step further and factor in accuracy, i'd lay down a 50 saying i can come within 10' of a 5-gallon bucket at 100 yards.


DANG. How has nobody put 50 against him?? I know the 100 yards is no problem, but a 10' radius circle at 100 yards. I'd put 50 on it.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

on a side note why dont that pier have a shitter on the end


----------



## kingling

havent you heard will

the managment sucks


----------



## nb&twil

> *Death From Above (7/24/2009)*Check out these distances.First place821' using 150gm weight.
> 
> http://www.catfishin.net/cc.html


HEY! I know some of those folks!!! See Nick Meyer down the list... That's the owner of BreakawayUSA. If you guys ever get a chance to meet him or see one of his seminars, do it. One of the funniest guys I know in the industry.


----------



## nb&twil

> *John B. (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (7/24/2009)*Check out these distances.First place821' using 150gm weight.
> 
> http://www.catfishin.net/cc.html[/quote]
> 
> NEWELL!
> 
> 
> 
> No, not Newell. Most of them use Garcias. Some use squidders.
Click to expand...


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *kingling (7/24/2009)*havent you heard will
> 
> 
> 
> the managment sucks




dude i would love to take you offshore a couple times.i bet you would drop that goofy signature,send all your fellow pier rats dear john letters and take down all the PIER LIFE posters hanging in your bedroom and the giant poster of a topless van staal.seriously man there is water that goes out beyond the 30 feet you fish in.


----------



## nb&twil

> *kingling (7/24/2009)*havent you heard will
> 
> the managment sucks


really? it's the managements fault? you sure it doesn't have something to do with the cost of instal, upkeep, and insurance of having raw sewage over a body of water... but what do the rest of us know ben? you seem to have it all figured out at the ripe age of what... 14 now? yeah, i wish i could go back to knowing it all. it sucks growing up and losing all that knowledge.


----------



## Death From Above

> *nb&twil (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (7/24/2009)*Check out these distances.First place821' using 150gm weight.
> 
> http://www.catfishin.net/cc.html[/quote]
> 
> NEWELL!
> 
> 
> 
> No, not Newell. Most of them use Garcias. Some use squidders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was watching those guys on TV one time. One guy would make a cast and still have time to pull his dip can out and put in a pinch before his lead hit the ground 250 plus yards down range.
Click to expand...


----------



## nb&twil

wait a dag bern minute!!! where are we going... let's get back on the casting thing. i was just about to put in a plug for CALCUTTA BRAID but we're about to get on yet another tangent. oh well.... looks like i got it in right there anyways!

but to be real, I've been fishing the yellow calcutta braid on my inshore stuff for snook, reds and trout around docks and heavy cover. couldn't be happier! it's great stuff


----------



## kingling

> really? it's the managements fault? you sure it doesn't have something to do with the cost of instal, upkeep, and insurance of having raw sewage over a body of water... but what do the rest of us know ben? you seem to have it all figured out at the ripe age of what... 14 now? yeah, i wish i could go back to knowing it all. it sucks growing up and losing all that knowledge.


okaloosa has one and it is run by the same people that run pensacola so i mean what gives

its not the fishermans fault, we have asked 

i dont know what its wil what do you think it is?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nb&twil (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (7/24/2009)*havent you heard will
> 
> 
> 
> the managment sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? it's the managements fault? you sure it doesn't have something to do with the cost of instal, upkeep, and insurance of having raw sewage over a body of water... but what do the rest of us know ben? you seem to have it all figured out at the ripe age of what... 14 now? yeah, i wish i could go back to knowing it all. it sucks growing up and losing all that knowledge.
Click to expand...



well i pissed in a cup in the corner of the t the other day.best piss i had taken in a while.my balls were already raw from the 2 mile walk to go get a beer.good thing i didnt have a number 2.hell it probably be best to just wear a diaper and crap myself and save the 2 mile walk.im sure thre are a few out there that wear a diaper and crap themself they dont have to leave there spot and have it swarmed.



lmao i swear when we left this old dude asked for the corner spot we was leaving.i told him i didnt give a shit if elmer fudd took it so we were leaving and this younger guy grabbed the spot and the old dude looked at him like he just banged his wife.i swear it was priceless.


----------



## BigRed38

Agreed scully


----------



## nb&twil

> *kingling (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> really? it's the managements fault? you sure it doesn't have something to do with the cost of instal, upkeep, and insurance of having raw sewage over a body of water... but what do the rest of us know ben? you seem to have it all figured out at the ripe age of what... 14 now? yeah, i wish i could go back to knowing it all. it sucks growing up and losing all that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> okaloosa has one and it is run by the same people that run pensacola so i mean what gives
> 
> its not the fishermans fault, we have asked
> 
> i dont know what its wil what do you think it is?
Click to expand...

well... first of all, it's not run by the same people. so you're wrong there. sorry your grape vine info was incorrect.

secondly, you say it's not the fishermans fault, you asked... what does that have to do with the price of hardtails in st louis? if you ask for a bar on the end with fresh sandwiches, should you get it... if you think that the management sucks because they don't cater to you, you're grossly mistaken. 

and lastly, just as i hinted at earlier, i think there are several reasons that the pier doesn't have bathrooms on the end. primarily cost or installation + cost of upkeep > profit increase... pretty simple. i'd say that makes them pretty good management. they might not make the decisions that you like, but don't insult their management skills because you aren't happy.


----------



## jjam

Ijust bashed this post as "chit" dominating the front page on another thread; however, Iseefolks coming togetherfor a friendly show down that may in turn be a positive forforum relationships...and in the end will benefit me/those whom cast from our beaches/piers as you guys are sharing your casting expertise.

I hope the cast off from beach/pieroccurs and I would be willing to volunteer my boat for distance measurements or set bouys if throwing from the pier; however, pier anglersmust promises not to throw lead at me cause I'm too close...LOL

Jimmy


----------



## nb&twil

well, as fun as it's been, and as surprisingly calm it has been kept, i must go to sleep. not really sure how i got roped into all this... but it was fun. 

ben, i really meant what i said earlier. try to learn instead of complain or argue. learn everything you can about mark nichols and the way he fishes. you'll be a better angler for it.


----------



## nb&twil

> *jjam (7/24/2009)*Ijust bashed this post as "chit" dominating the front page on another thread; however, Iseefolks coming togetherfor a friendly show down that may in turn be a positive forforum relationships...and in the end will benefit me/those whom cast from our beaches/piers as you guys are sharing your casting expertise.
> 
> I hope the cast off from beach/pieroccurs and I would be willing to volunteer my boat for distance measurements or set bouys if throwing from the pier; however, pier anglersmust promises not to throw lead at me cause I'm too close...LOL
> 
> Jimmy


i'm no distance caster, but if you're serious about learning to cast farther check into any books or dvd's that nick meyer has out. the man is a monster caster and can flat out fish. most of his fishing videos are from out here in the coastal bend of texas, but same general rules.


----------



## Will2fish

man im liking the anger its just fishing


----------



## jjam

> *nb&twil (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jjam (7/24/2009)*Ijust bashed this post as "chit" dominating the front page on another thread; however, Iseefolks coming togetherfor a friendly show down that may in turn be a positive forforum relationships...and in the end will benefit me/those whom cast from our beaches/piers as you guys are sharing your casting expertise.
> 
> I hope the cast off from beach/pieroccurs and I would be willing to volunteer my boat for distance measurements or set bouys if throwing from the pier; however, pier anglersmust promises not to throw lead at me cause I'm too close...LOL
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> i'm no distance caster, but if you're serious about learning to cast farther check into any books or dvd's that nick meyer has out. the man is a monster caster and can flat out fish. most of his fishing videos are from out here in the coastal bend of texas, but same general rules.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice as I prefer not to wade out too far when surf fishing...

Jimmy


----------



## JLMass

I thought JoeZ ran the local casting contests around here .......i remember when jeremy...(could of been someone else not sure) threw from palafox pier and hit the roof of the warehouse's on in the port


----------



## John B.

> *JLMass (7/24/2009)*I thought JoeZ ran the local casting contests around here .......i remember when jeremy...(could of been someone else not sure) threw from palafox pier and hit the roof of the warehouse's on in the port


that was hilarious!


----------



## Garbo

Dang


----------



## Corpsman

OK... When and where are you guys getting together. I just want to witness this little contest.


----------



## REDFISH101

> *floater (7/23/2009)*all i can say about this topic is damn if i was out there and got to close and they started throwing lead at me, i am going to get a good look atthe suspect,run my boat up to the beach pay my 7 or 8 dollars and im going down the pier i am grabbing the son of a bitch who was throwing it at me and i am going to throw his ass off the pier and as he swims toward land i am going to chunk lead at him. i may go to jail but who cares i will be taught him a lesson for the next time he decides to throw at someone


i agree with this guy thats exactly what i would do.Ive been waiting for someone with some balls to say thatif its that big of a deal you could just settle it like they did in the old days like a man


----------



## 69Viking

> *Brent (7/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/23/2009)*Unfortunatly its our only recourse to stop bo aters from doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you throw bottles at motorcycles if they cut you off in traffic too?
> 
> You have no right to endanger anyone on a boat, I don't care how pissed off you are.
Click to expand...

Wow, I have to agree with Brent on this one. Throwing something at someone that could kill them or severely injure them is retarted and will be prosecuted as a felony if caught.


----------



## 69Viking

A true 100 yard cast would have to made from ground level, I'm sure any records are established this way. The height of the pier gives a caster a hell of an advantage at achieving a 100 yard cast that is not truly a 100 yard cast when you consider the throw starts several feet up in the air as compared to a true cast on the ground. I don't doubt 100 yards could be achieved off the pier but it won't happen on the ground IMO!


----------



## nb&twil

> *69Viking (7/24/2009)*A true 100 yard cast would have to made from ground level, I'm sure any records are established this way. The height of the pier gives a caster a hell of an advantage at achieving a 100 yard cast that is not truly a 100 yard cast when you consider the throw starts several feet up in the air as compared to a true cast on the ground. I don't doubt 100 yards could be achieved off the pier but it won't happen on the ground IMO!


it really doesn't help that much... by the time a cast reaches its max length, the angle of descent is pretty steep, so those extra few feet of elevation don't help too much. but you are right, records are measured throwing/landing at the same elevation. but if we're talking accuracy, the elevation does help tremedously because of the vantage point.

so, a 100 yard cast on the piermight be doubtful to you, but it's actually very attainable and like i said earlier, i can probably do it with my 7' med action inshore rod with a shimano 3000. with my 706 and 9ft rod, it would be WELL within my ability to chunk 3 ounces 100 yards.


----------



## Redfish

Ok Let's make this into a PFF Bash At what ever Football Field ya'll come up with, we can put a 5gal bucket by the goal post and you start throwing your 3oz jig from the other goal post and who ever gets close to the Bucket wins That will be well over 100 yds,,or 300ftI'll bring a cooler full of drinks and a grill and food to cook That way it all can be done in aFUN!!! Way Just a Thought!!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking

> *Redfish (7/24/2009)*Ok Let's make this into a PFF Bash At what ever Football Field ya'll come up with, we can put a 5gal bucket by the goal post and you start throwing your 3oz jig from the other goal post and who ever gets close to the Bucket wins That will be well over 100 yds,,or 300ftI'll bring a cooler full of drinks and a grill and food to cook That way it all can be done in aFUN!!! Way Just a Thought!!!!!!


Damn Dwayne, that's an excellent idea! We'll at least settle the 100 yard/300 feet argument once and for all and have fun doing it! Whose got a football field we can use? :letsdrink TGIF!


----------



## WW2

hmmmmm, where have all of the boaters gone? This is hilarious. Everyone said the pier rats were full of shit and that they couldn't cast 100 yards and that there were no regs about a distance from the pier. Now regs have been posted and the boaters are putting restrictions on these casts, like must be mono, can't be on the pier(umm, wtf? this is where the whole thing started), must use a snoopy rod with a zebco. ROFL

Pier Rats 1

Boaters 0


----------



## Redfish

PineForest High It's close to my Houseoke


----------



## 69Viking

> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*hmmmmm, where have all of the boaters gone? This is hilarious. Everyone said the pier rats were full of shit and that they couldn't cast 100 yards and that there were no regs about a distance from the pier. Now regs have been posted and the boaters are putting restrictions on these casts, like must be mono, can't be on the pier(umm, wtf? this is where the whole thing started), must use a snoopy rod with a zebco. ROFL
> 
> Pier Rats 1
> 
> Boaters 0


I'm a boater and could care less what they use, braid, mono, pole type, reel type, it doesn't matter let's just do what Dwayne suggested and settle it!I want to see it and have a good time while were at it! Think about the bragging rights for whoever can cast the furthest! Don't forget the surf fishing guys too, they know how to sling some lead! I'll laugh my ass off though if a boater wins!


----------



## 69Viking

> *Redfish (7/24/2009)*PineForest High It's close to my Houseoke


Just pay for a limo and send them to my house to pick me up then!


----------



## Redfish

I'm a Boater No RESTRICTIONS MONO,BRAID 7ft rod or 15ft rod I don't Give a [email protected]#%$ Just Trying to make this into something FUN and not a BITCHING MATCH,Like I SAID JUST A THOUGHT!!!!!:banghead


----------



## -=Desperado=-

i have a setup i would like to enter.you guys make it happen and set a place and date and ill be there.

make some rules.make a mono class and a braid class for spinners.put a little money on it everyone that cast can put 5 in a pot or something.a llarge field would be best where we put out marker flags and stuff.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

i have a setup i would like to enter.you guys make it happen and set a place and date and ill be there.

make some rules.make a mono class and a braid class for spinners.put a little money on it everyone that cast can put 5 in a pot or something.a llarge field would be best where we put out marker flags and stuff.


----------



## Gump

Where were the regs posted regarding Pensacola Beach Pier? All I saw was Gulf Shores. Just curious.


----------



## WW2

> *Gump (7/24/2009)*Where were the regs posted regarding Pensacola Beach Pier? All I saw was Gulf Shores. Just curious.


Who said it had to be pensacola beach? Point is, that someone suggested there were no regs and some were posted.


----------



## Gump

The original question at the beginning of this thread was referring to Pensacola Beach. The rules you are referring to are from a pier in another state, on a state park. Not the same thing! Show me something specific to Pcola Beach.


----------



## saltcritter

ok, so when and where on the casting contest, and will there be a ladies division.?


----------



## konz

Just an idea guys but we could do it at the sharking get together if somebody can bring out a couple of cones and a long enough measureing tape. We could just measure out the distance on the beach and have at it.

Just a thought.


----------



## Sam Roberts

if anyone has a survey tape measure...ill take my boat out and we can do it from palafox pier?










*I will show you a 100 yard cast! *

*DO YALL WANT ME TO SET THIS UP OR WHAT????????*


----------



## -=Desperado=-

i can do better thqn that.i hqve ll kinda measuring stuff


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*hmmmmm, where have all of the boaters gone? This is hilarious. Everyone said the pier rats were full of shit and that they couldn't cast 100 yards and that there were no regs about a distance from the pier. Now regs have been posted and the boaters are putting restrictions on these casts
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here the whole time dumbass, and I have yet to see a reg posted that applies
> 
> to our piers and don't give two shits how far a pier monkey can cast from any height.
Click to expand...

change your name intoWWW.Brent no offense, Will

cool your turbo jet WW2 has proved me to be that he knows alot whats going on! you on the other hand just rant. you proved you can rant but yousound like"that guy" throwing lead at the boats!like biggamefishr(josh) said 90% of us are the nicest ppl you can meet. If you need a gaff hooks bait ect will give it to you unless you actlike a complete "jackass"! Don't want to argue with you but what experience do you have on the Pier? Do you really need to put the word "YALL" into it when a few idiots ( who I dont attend with) throws some lead at you? Please just reconsider your words and say that "one" idiot off the pier! I pier fish and boat fish and would never want lead hitting me or my gelcoat, nor would I want to be "That Guy"!

*and Will your seem like a nicer guy since the name change, hate to say this but you seemed to be turning in to a nice guy!*


----------



## yakdiver

Wow, in less than 24 hours this topic has almost as many replies as the "Florida Bikinis" thread.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/24/2009)*i can do better thqn that.i hqve ll kinda measuring stuff


what do you got will...there something better than that? just didn't come to mind!


----------



## ironman172

> *alum maverick (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/24/2009)*i can do better thqn that.i hqve ll kinda measuring stuff
> 
> 
> 
> what do you got will...there something better than that? just didn't come to mind!
Click to expand...

I would say this...


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*hmmmmm, where have all of the boaters gone? This is hilarious. Everyone said the pier rats were full of shit and that they couldn't cast 100 yards and that there were no regs about a distance from the pier. Now regs have been posted and the boaters are putting restrictions on these casts
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here the whole time dumbass, and I have yet to see a reg posted that applies
> 
> to our piers and don't give two shits how far a pier monkey can cast from any height.
Click to expand...



Well, dumbass, which pier was not specified and a link to one in alabama was. I have a call into the FWC right now to see if they can clear this all up.


----------



## Gump

Try calling the Island Authority, they may be able to shed some light on this topic. I t is most likely a local ordinance if any.


----------



## WW2

> *alum maverick (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*hmmmmm, where have all of the boaters gone? This is hilarious. Everyone said the pier rats were full of shit and that they couldn't cast 100 yards and that there were no regs about a distance from the pier. Now regs have been posted and the boaters are putting restrictions on these casts
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here the whole time dumbass, and I have yet to see a reg posted that applies
> 
> to our piers and don't give two shits how far a pier monkey can cast from any height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> change your name intoWWW.Brent no offense, Will
> 
> cool your turbo jet WW2 has proved me to be that he knows alot whats going on! you on the other hand just rant. you proved you can rant but yousound like"that guy" throwing lead at the boats!like biggamefishr(josh) said 90% of us are the nicest ppl you can meet. If you need a gaff hooks bait ect will give it to you unless you actlike a complete "jackass"! Don't want to argue with you but what experience do you have on the Pier? Do you really need to put the word "YALL" into it when a few idiots ( who I dont attend with) throws some lead at you? Please just reconsider your words and say that "one" idiot off the pier! I pier fish and boat fish and would never want lead hitting me or my gelcoat, nor would I want to be "That Guy"!
> 
> *and Will your seem like a nicer guy since the name change, hate to say this but you seemed to be turning in to a nice guy!*
Click to expand...



hehehe, it's all good. Brent has sand glued in her vagina and she just stews in a bad mood. I find it one of the funniest things on the net actually.


----------



## B.KITZEL

Are you guys serious? This stupid ass thread went from which is more stupid? coming within throwing range at the pier in a boat or throwing at the boat. to ohhhhhhh i bet you cant throw 100 yards! yes i can! no you cant its IMPOSSIBLE! all you pussies go find something productive to do besides sit on your lazy asses all day and bitch and whine like a bunch of third graders.....damn i know some of you changed your tampons this month.....i come on this forum hardly ever....this is all i see....you guys are PATHETIC!:moon


----------



## jigslinger

From myfwc.com Still doesn't answer your question but...

Brent, sounds like you are looking for a conflict. Say you are fishing a spot and a jetskier decides he wants to run his rig around you. Wouldn't it piss you off even though he probably isn't breaking any rules? It's all about the golden rule. Give them room, regardless. You have the whole Gulf to fish.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=form width="100%">







</TD><TD align=left>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=form>







</TD><TD class=form><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="10%" noWrap align=left></TD><TD width="3%"></TD><TD vAlign=top width="87%"><A id=skipnavigation name=skipnavigation></A><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=title></TD><TD class=title width="100%"></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle></TD><TD class=subtitle></TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell></TD><TD id=desc class=textcell></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle></TD><TD class=subtitle></TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell></TD><TD id=soln class=textcell></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=form width="100%">







</TD><TD align=left>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=form>







</TD><TD class=form><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="10%" noWrap align=left></TD><TD width="3%"></TD><TD vAlign=top width="87%"><A id=skipnavigation name=skipnavigation></A></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><BASEFONT><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=right>







</TD><TD class=form width="100%">







</TD><TD align=left>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=form>







</TD><TD class=form><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="10%" noWrap align=left><TABLE border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=textcell noWrap><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD rowSpan=6></TD><TD class=smlabel noWrap>Answer ID</TD><TD rowSpan=6></TD></TR><TR><TD class=smtext noWrap>2485</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Print Answer 








Email Answer </TD><TD width="3%"></TD><TD vAlign=top width="87%"><A id=skipnavigation name=skipnavigation></A><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=title></TD><TD class=title width="100%">Fishing around docks or piers.</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle></TD><TD class=subtitle>Details</TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell></TD><TD id=desc class=textcell>What are the laws regarding fishing from a boat around a dock or pier in saltwater? Can I fish under the dock or between the pilings? How close to the shore can I take the boat, without trespassing?</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle></TD><TD class=subtitle>Answer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell></TD><TD id=soln class=textcell>

Municipal or county ordinances and local laws may apply to specific waterways and piers. The county attorney may be able to assist you with questions about local restrictions.

State law prohibits spearfishing or gigging within 100 feet of a public or commercial fishing pier or bridge.

There is no state-wide law or rule that prohibits boaters from casting their lines under or near a dock or pier or fishing close to private property while on public waters. In fact, it is a violation to interfere with a person who is legally fishing or hunting on public waters or property. In general, boaters are allowed to fish around docks in saltwater as long they do not tie up to a private dock or impede boat traffic or access to and from the dock. There would be no "trespass" issue unless a boater set anchor on, or physically touched, privately owned land.

Most leases for docks built oversubmerged state-owned lands reserve boating and fishing rightsfor the public. However, some do claim to preempt use of the water column over the lease. For more information about sovereignty submerged lands leases contact the Florida Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) at: http://www.dep.state.fl.us/. Additional questions would have to be answered by an attorney.

We recommend anglers and property owners use courtesy to prevent a conflict. If you suffer property damage from a fisherman's gear or feel you have a trespass claim,you can file a complaint with your local sheriff or police department.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BASEFONT>


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigslinger (7/24/2009)*
> 
> Brent, sounds like you are looking for a conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, asking a simple question and continually saying I don't have any idea what the answer
> 
> is (only looking for clarification) is obviously a slap in the face to the pier throwers....
> 
> you caught me.
Click to expand...

*NOBODY RESPOND TO BRENT!!!!!!! HE LOST HIS PRIVLEDGE!*


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigslinger (7/24/2009)*
> 
> Brent, sounds like you are looking for a conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, asking a simple question and continually saying I don't have any idea what the answer
> 
> is (only looking for clarification) is obviously a slap in the face to the pier throwers....
> 
> you caught me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*
> 
> hehehe, it's all good. Brent has sand glued in her vagina and she just stews in a bad mood. I find it one of the funniest things on the net actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not as funny as proving you are a fake expert on all matters who only knows
> 
> what he sees in his email or on google...keep swinging too...
> 
> you have yet to even foul one off.
Click to expand...

oooh, yeah, you caught me there genius. Manage to find the politics section yet there swifty?


----------



## Gulftider

Hey any other boaters here want to go anchor say 150yds off the pier and fish for the day. we could surround the pier just out of casting distance. probably the best time of year for the most effectwould be during the spring cobia run. man the pier monkeys would be a sight to watch. :moon


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Gulftider (7/24/2009)*Hey any other boaters here want to go anchor say 150yds off the pier and fish for the day. we could surround the pier just out of casting distance. probably the best time of year for the most effectwould be during the spring cobia run. man the pier monkeys would be a sight to watch. :moon


why would you want to do that?

Is there a motive?


----------



## Gulftider

> *alum maverick (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gulftider (7/24/2009)*Hey any other boaters here want to go anchor say 150yds off the pier and fish for the day. we could surround the pier just out of casting distance. probably the best time of year for the most effectwould be during the spring cobia run. man the pier monkeys would be a sight to watch. :moon
> 
> 
> 
> why would you want to do that?
> 
> Is there a motive?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't really want to do that;I wasjust trying to add to this great thread in a positive way! However, it could be done as a research project.


----------



## Baitcaster

Think I'm getting close - http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&Search_String=&URL=Ch0327/SEC461.HTM&Title=->2008->Ch0327->Section%20461#0327.461


----------



## Baitcaster

This would make for an interesting debate -



A person who knowingly enters a safety zone, security zone, regulated navigation area, or naval vessel protection zone by swimming, diving, wading, or other similar means commits a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.





When I use to fish the wooden pier and then the skyscraper , I recall that when boats would start to get close into shore the lifeguards would alert them to go back out .


----------



## WW2

> *Baitcaster (7/24/2009)*Think I'm getting close - http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&Search_String=&URL=Ch0327/SEC461.HTM&Title=->2008->Ch0327->Section%20461#0327.461[/quote]
> 
> That's the one I have found so far. It would require a posted safety zone and I know the pier used to have it posted but I can't find anything that shows for sure that the pier is under a safety zone, although common sense dictates it is you have to actually show it for some idiots to see it.


----------



## Hot Reels

Not going to get into the throwing lead because of a personal experience from a kayak (while hooked up and being drug) that would take too long to type at work, but as far as casting check out tommy farmer 800+ feet. WOW

Sky


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*since you joined this fray only to throw gasoline why not find that statute
> 
> for me to prove you aren't just a whiny chick...


That's pretty funny coming from the guy that makes that exact thing his whole purpose for being on the forum. Speaking of whiny chick tell your mom I said hi.


----------



## Getsome

This thread gives me a great Idea for a video game. Your on a pier right. And boats are zooming by with wave runners as well. You pick your rod and reel, pick your lure, then "ZING" you try to smash the drivers as they go buy.


----------



## WW2

heck, yeah, make it a flash game so I can play it at work.


----------



## jigslinger

I was looking through your previous posts Brent. No doubt, you are the most negative human I have never met. You really should seek professional help!


----------



## jigslinger

just trying to help.


----------



## WW2

Still waiting on the FWC to call with the answer. Unlike you I'll actually put forth some effort to finding the answer for these fine folks. In the meantime you can dazzle us with more of your insults, because as we all know, calling people names from anyone else is prepubescent but when you speak them they are so cool.


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigslinger (7/24/2009)*I was looking through your previous posts Brent. No doubt, you are the most negative human I have never met. You really should seek professional help!
> 
> 
> 
> and again I ask, *who cares what you think?*
> 
> How are you coming with that staute?
Click to expand...



I guess it's too hard to do your own search when you are one handed surfing the insult forums.


----------



## Redfish

OK Girls I said I would put up Some Food & Beer & Soda's so Lets make this Happen So We can put this to Rest I Never Said someone could not throw A Jig 300ft or a 100 yrs So Prove It Or shut The F%^^& UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whos Game????? Ray If they decide to do it your way I'll be there!!! to Help!!!


----------



## Gulftider

be sure to post the results on how far the pierfisherpeople can sling a lure. I need to know how close I can anchor or troll by the pier.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

if yall really do decide to do this contest you have to do it from the same type of elevated position as the pier. you cant just stand on the ground and try to sling it a hundred yards. this will be the only time i agree with the pier rats. i believe they can sling a cobe jig 100yrds. especially from 20-25ft up


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *B.KITZEL (7/24/2009)*Are you guys serious? This stupid ass thread went from which is more stupid? coming within throwing range at the pier in a boat or throwing at the boat. to ohhhhhhh i bet you cant throw 100 yards! yes i can! no you cant its IMPOSSIBLE! all you pussies go find something productive to do besides sit on your lazy asses all day and bitch and whine like a bunch of third graders.....damn i know some of you changed your tampons this month.....i come on this forum hardly ever....this is all i see....you guys are PATHETIC!:moon




riddle me this quaze moto.wouldnt you bitching about the bitching make you worse than the ones who originally started bitching?i mean im not the sharpest hook in the box but to me it sounds like was doing an awful lot of whining about nothing.nowresond to this thread so you can become a full fledged whiner.


----------



## John B.

i'm going to setup a casting contest, distance, and accuracy... 10 bucks for each division. winner take all. side bets are allways welcome (that's for you boat fishers!)

besides, correct me if i'm wrong, but i don't think a single boat fisherman ever showed up at any of the casting contests... which was dominated by pier rats.


----------



## Gump

John,



Set it up, I'll be there! I suck at casting, but I promise I can bust the 100yd mark.


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*Still waiting on the FWC to call with the answer. Unlike you I'll actually put forth some effort to finding the answer for these fine folks. In the meantime you can dazzle us with more of your insults, because as we all know, calling people names from anyone else is prepubescent but when you speak them they are so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> it's like driving thru a smokescreen....
> 
> you showed up in this thread in the middle acting like a bomb throwing bitch and adding nothing. All I have done is ask for clarification on a rule everyone alludes to without reference, I have even stated numerous times I am not aware of the regulation whether it's true or not. You obviously aren't either but you still can't help being a bitch...now I have jigslinger mining back thru my other posts telling me I don't have five thousand "atta boys"....or these:bowdown: so seriously who gives a shit what you two think? You're simply trying to stir the pot while I am asking a question central to the entire issue.
Click to expand...



Have you always been a crier?



My call to the FWC has gone unreturned and the one person at the SRIA that they think may know the answer is out until Monday. So, since you are either to stupid or lazy to look for yourself I guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## Gump

WW2,.. Not trying to start anything here, but after 24 hrs and numerous people researching, we still have no definitive rule. How can you expect boaters to know that this is the rule when it is apparently not as well known as previously thought. I agree that the pier needs to have a wide berth, but noone... not even the local authorities have been able to provide clarification on this rule.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

> *John B. (7/24/2009)*i'm going to setup a casting contest, distance, and accuracy... 10 bucks for each division. winner take all. side bets are allways welcome (that's for you boat fishers!)




Get with Redfish so ya'll can have some food too! Your buddy JoeZ might get jealous of you stealing his thunder tho!





> *John B. (7/24/2009)*besides, correct me if i'm wrong, but i don't think a single boat fisherman ever showed up at any of the casting contests... which was dominated by pier rats.




They were probably out on the boat, sipping on their favorite drink, looking at the chics in bikini's on their boat if they weren't fishing. Most boat fishermen can't cast that far nor that accurate unless they were pier rats at one time. But, there's no need to have those skills when you can motor up to your target and drop on top of it, or get within 10 yds....


----------



## Dylan

> *HighCotton (7/23/2009)*I grew up fishing the pier & boat fishin offshore, so I too can see both sides of the arguement. A couple of things to consider:
> 
> Most pier guys are accurate to within acouple ofyards, so if they intended to hit your boat when you are within casting range... you would get hit.I honestly think that thosewho throwtowards a boat that is too close, are issuing a warning ... "Hey man, you are way too close" but have no intention of hitting a boat or a person or causing injury or damage for that matter. Having said that, I don't approve of throwing towards ANY boat from the pier. People fish the pier for different reasons. Many fish there because they don't have the resources to own, maintain & operate a boat ... so when joe schmoe rolls up within casting range of the pier in his $50,000+ rig, I can see wheresome pier jockeyswould take that as a poke in the eye. You are inviting confrontation when you crowd the pier. Im amazed by how many times this is an issue. It is a captain's responsibility for safe operation his boat ... Why would anyone knowingly create an opportunity for an episode around the pier. Just give 'em room.




Wade you are right on the money.....If one of you guys can give me a reason to come within 300 feet of the pier give me the reason besides having a big ling or mako on..It happened today out there and noone threw..There were some words exchanged but nothing else...Why dont some of you rich dudes take some pier rats fishing??


----------



## Dylan

You boat fishermen are going to get whooped...Put your money where your mouth is..Time to see if those $100,000 Gradys and such make yall better fishermen...I know 15 year old kids that could cast further and more accurate than any of yall..


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Dylan (7/24/2009)*You boat fishermen are going to get whooped...Put your money where your mouth is..Time to see if those $100,000 Gradys and such make yall better fishermen...I know 15 year old kids that could cast further and more accurate than any of yall..




i will represent the boating guys and seriously doubt any whooping is going to go down.i was once a pier rat and know how to sling a rod.15 year old kids casting better than any of us is is a very bold statement.i would like to see the same 15 year old hold my boat on a spot in 2-3's while all of us are dropping baits or set an accurate anchor over a spot that is as wide as a boat with a east to west current and a sw wind.



i would also love to see the 15 year old that navigate us thru storms on the gulf 35 miles out in 3-4's and not break a sweat.



i would love to also see the same 15 year old set us a wahoo spread that is guaranteed to catch us a 80+ pounder.

when you find him he can go with us anytime as long as he has a permission slip from him mom.


----------



## Dylan

Your right Will...They arent 15 any more....More like 17 -19...I guarantee Travis Gill or Jeremy Hogue could..Represent and you will be sadly disappointed...Any no grown man crying when it happens..And let us see a pic of that 80lber..I can find one of Travis quick if I looked..


----------



## nextstep

i have a idea

line up all the asshole pier rats at one end 

then line up all the asshole boaters at the other

then just start slingin

last man standing wins

:letsdrink


----------



## littlezac

Hey, just to remind you guys the dude was 50 yards short that's a good distance from his boat so instead of you guys telling him to do stuff like figure eights in front of the pier, just keep going.


----------



## Gulftider

> Wade you are right on the money.....If one of you guys can give me a reason to come within 300 feet of the pier give me the reason besides having a big ling or mako on..It happened today out there and noone threw..There were some words exchanged but nothing else...Why dont some of you rich dudes take some pier rats fishing??




To catch fish that are attracted by the structure and are swimming around the pier, which is perfectly legal right? However, throwing a lure at a boat is against the law and is a felony. I don't fish around public piers but if it is within my rights to do so who are you to say I can't.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Dylan (7/24/2009)*Your right Will...They arent 15 any more....More like 17 -19...I guarantee Travis Gill or Jeremy Hogue could..Represent and you will be sadly disappointed...Any no grown man crying when it happens..And let us see a pic of that 80lber..I can find one of Travis quick if I looked..




lol dont forget i happen to build rods and know how to build one that slings.you guys stop talking shit and lets get it over with.ill slap one together just for this event.dont make me wrap a set of guides on an outrigger pole.



you guys need to establish some decent rules.ive been on that pier more lately than ever and i can say i am just not that impressed.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Dylan (7/24/2009)*Your right Will...They arent 15 any more....More like 17 -19...I guarantee Travis Gill or Jeremy Hogue could..Represent and you will be sadly disappointed...Any no grown man crying when it happens..And let us see a pic of that 80lber..I can find one of Travis quick if I looked..


for every 1 of his ill show you 2 of mine.

show me yours ill show you mine


----------



## Dylan

> *Gulftider (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Wade you are right on the money.....If one of you guys can give me a reason to come within 300 feet of the pier give me the reason besides having a big ling or mako on..It happened today out there and noone threw..There were some words exchanged but nothing else...Why dont some of you rich dudes take some pier rats fishing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To catch fish that are attracted by the structure and are swimming around the pier, which is perfectly legal right? However, throwing a lure at a boat is against the law and is a felony. I don't fish around public piers but if it is within my rights to do so who are you to say I can't.
Click to expand...



Wow, I see you have a 31 Jupiter...And you need to come to the pier to find hardtails??? I feel sorry for you..I guess money doesnt buy everything..No its not legal...300 feet.And Will the outrigger thing was pretty funny..Be interesting to see too..


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Dylan (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gulftider (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Wade you are right on the money.....If one of you guys can give me a reason to come within 300 feet of the pier give me the reason besides having a big ling or mako on..It happened today out there and noone threw..There were some words exchanged but nothing else...Why dont some of you rich dudes take some pier rats fishing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To catch fish that are attracted by the structure and are swimming around the pier, which is perfectly legal right? However, throwing a lure at a boat is against the law and is a felony. I don't fish around public piers but if it is within my rights to do so who are you to say I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I see you have a 31 Jupiter...And you need to come to the pier to find hardtails??? I feel sorry for you..I guess money doesnt buy everything..No its not legal...300 feet.And Will the outrigger thing was pretty funny..Be interesting to see too..
Click to expand...



actually we have looked for hardtails everywhere and i was surprised at how many are holding up close to the pier.if i was really desperate to make the 8 mile run from the pass i would fill up the livewell but its not that critical since i would much rather fish with a 18 inch snapper or football mingo.Did i say that?


----------



## Dylan

Oh course you would fill up a livewell..How about this...If you guys want hardatails that bad well catch them and sell them to yall live $15 a dozen or $8 a dozen dead..


----------



## Gulftider

> *Dylan (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gulftider (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Wade you are right on the money.....If one of you guys can give me a reason to come within 300 feet of the pier give me the reason besides having a big ling or mako on..It happened today out there and noone threw..There were some words exchanged but nothing else...Why dont some of you rich dudes take some pier rats fishing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To catch fish that are attracted by the structure and are swimming around the pier, which is perfectly legal right? However, throwing a lure at a boat is against the law and is a felony. I don't fish around public piers but if it is within my rights to do so who are you to say I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I see you have a 31 Jupiter...And you need to come to the pier to find hardtails??? I feel sorry for you..I guess money doesnt buy everything..No its not legal...300 feet.And Will the outrigger thing was pretty funny..Be interesting to see too..
Click to expand...



LOL... No, I don't need to go to the pier to find hardtails. I was just saying if it is legal than I have the right to no matter how bad it pisses the pierfisherpeople off and it's illegal to throw a lure at a boat. You said it is not legal. I can not find where there is a buffer zone requirement for the P'Cola pier. Post the regs. I did for the for the New AL pier. Provide something usefull other than your feelings of sorrow, trust me I don't need them. You're right money doesn't buy everything but when one of you dipshits hits someone with a lure you'll need it to buy you a good lawyer to keep you out of jail.


----------



## Gump

Dylan,



This is a never ending argument, but.. a lot of boat fishermen grew up pier fishing. The contest may not be as one sided as you might think. Also, I have a boat and routinely take a pier rat with me.


----------



## [email protected]

It doesnt matter how far you can throw a jig if I have first shot....I pretty sure there are some people in this thread talking about throwing jigs off the pier that have never actually caught a cobia off the pier.


----------



## WW2

> *Gump (7/24/2009)*WW2,.. Not trying to start anything here, but after 24 hrs and numerous people researching, we still have no definitive rule. How can you expect boaters to know that this is the rule when it is apparently not as well known as previously thought. I agree that the pier needs to have a wide berth, but noone... not even the local authorities have been able to provide clarification on this rule.


Well, actually, everyone knows it's out there. It's not a coincidence that everyone knows the 300 foot rule. It used to be painted right on the end of the pier and there were signs. It's just that no one can find the actual rule itself. because it's probably broken down via a local code and then a state law. Like the local code places the pier in a safety zone and then a local law that says you have to stay away from safety zones. This is the most likely scenario.


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brent (7/24/2009)*
> 
> you showed up in this thread in the middle acting like a bomb throwing bitch and adding nothing. All I have done is ask for clarification on a rule everyone alludes to without reference, I have even stated numerous times I am not aware of the regulation whether it's true or not. You obviously aren't either but you still can't help being a bitch...now I have jigslinger mining back thru my other posts telling me I don't have five thousand "atta boys"....or these:bowdown: so seriously who gives a shit what you two think? You're simply trying to stir the pot while I am asking a question central to the entire issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always been a crier?
> 
> 
> 
> My call to the FWC has gone unreturned and the one person at the SRIA that they think may know the answer is out until Monday. So, since you are either to stupid or lazy to look for yourself I guess we'll have to wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> crier?
> 
> I'm pointing out that you being a douche has nothing to do with this thread,I know you always try to douche threads up and make them about you but you jumped into this one in the middle only to douche it up. If it were easy to look up I wouldn't have asked the people throwing around the 300 figure, but you know that , so it's simple douchieness on your part to just draw attention...your pathetic.
Click to expand...

Dude, the tears are making me feel bad, please stop. The only one making this all about me..is you...


----------



## fred

I have not waded through this entire thread, but, regarding distance, this guy says he has several records over 800 feet (different years and classes).

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/about-me.htm

That would make 300 yards a safe distance.


----------



## chud

I watched my little cousin, 11 at the time,cast a practice plug across 2 lanes of road into an openmailbox. He did this 2 times within 5 casts. 

Doesn't have much bearing on you guys arguing, but I like to mention it whenever I can cause that was one badass bass fishing little dude.


----------



## King Crab

I'm out for a day & How many hits on this? What happened to the point of this thread? Now Brent & ww2 Are having vagina wars? WTF? I dont have enough time to read all of it! Is there going to be a casting contest? Is the 1 guy gonna come up on the pier & get his as$ kicked ? Stay tuned For more Sphincter tighteneing Adventures. This has become the most hilarious thread Ive seen. Even beating the Bleach thread.:letsdrink oh yeah, Floater , If you walked out on the pier like you said you would, You'd be a sinker! I've seen in the past that tried. I would like to see it again! Bring it.


----------



## King Crab

> *WW2 (7/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gump (7/24/2009)*WW2,.. Not trying to start anything here, but after 24 hrs and numerous people researching, we still have no definitive rule. How can you expect boaters to know that this is the rule when it is apparently not as well known as previously thought. I agree that the pier needs to have a wide berth, but noone... not even the local authorities have been able to provide clarification on this rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, everyone knows it's out there. It's not a coincidence that everyone knows the 300 foot rule. It used to be painted right on the end of the pier and there were signs. It's just that no one can find the actual rule itself. because it's probably broken down via a local code and then a state law. Like the local code places the pier in a safety zone and then a local law that says you have to stay away from safety zones. This is the most likely scenario.
Click to expand...

 If I remember corectly, It was a county ordinance. Try there.


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/25/2009)*Dude, the tears are making me feel bad, please stop. The only one making this all about me..is you...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you on this thread? What have you added to it?
> 
> 
> 
> had you known the answer you would have blown in playing
> 
> fake expert like normal, so you didn't even have that to offer this time.
Click to expand...



I added my opinion, which is what forums are all about. You do understand the point of posting right? Some people add an opinion and then others add thiers. Which is pretty much this whole thread. People adding thier opinion on the matter. 



<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>*just do some figure 8 patterns just out of the pier monkeys range *

*next time they try to show off like that...it's fun...just like at the zoo. *





*they always think you are closer and they can throw a lot further than is factual anyway* 

*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblLastEditedBy>Edited: 2 days ago @ 4:50:48 PM by **Brent* 



That was your very first post on this thread. You had the very first douchebag post of the thread. This wasn't even an opinion. It was an attempt to stir the pot, just like you ALWAYS do. You don't even try to play fake expert. You just troll. You're a douchebag and everyone knows it. I can't help it that you were a douchebag faster than me. At least now I am trying to answer your dumbass question, you are doing nothing but derailing the thread with your infatuation with me now.


----------



## WW2

> *King Crab (7/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gump (7/24/2009)*WW2,.. Not trying to start anything here, but after 24 hrs and numerous people researching, we still have no definitive rule. How can you expect boaters to know that this is the rule when it is apparently not as well known as previously thought. I agree that the pier needs to have a wide berth, but noone... not even the local authorities have been able to provide clarification on this rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, everyone knows it's out there. It's not a coincidence that everyone knows the 300 foot rule. It used to be painted right on the end of the pier and there were signs. It's just that no one can find the actual rule itself. because it's probably broken down via a local code and then a state law. Like the local code places the pier in a safety zone and then a local law that says you have to stay away from safety zones. This is the most likely scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I remember corectly, It was a county ordinance. Try there.
Click to expand...



Thanks, I'll try that on Monday. I couldn't get a call back during the week, I am definitely not getting an answer on the weekend. I'll check both counties.


----------



## tiderider

Here's your Santa Rosa County codes.



Sec. 14-51. Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects prohibited in certain areas.

Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects may not be used or carried into the waters of the Gulf of Mexico:

(1) Between March 1 and October 31 of each year within any public bathing area at Navarre Beach as may be specifically designated by the county, *or within 300 feet of any gulf front fishing pier.*

(2) The county shall post one or more signs in those areas designated above, advising the public that watercraft and surfboards are not permitted in such waters or area.

(Ord. No. 94-19, § 1, 7-28-94)



I'm still looking for the Escambia County ordinance.


----------



## Baitcaster

> *tiderider (7/25/2009)*Here's your Santa Rosa County codes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 14-51. Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects prohibited in certain areas.
> 
> Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects may not be used or carried into the waters of the Gulf of Mexico:
> 
> (1) Between March 1 and October 31 of each year within any public bathing area at Navarre Beach as may be specifically designated by the county, *or within 300 feet of any gulf front fishing pier.*
> 
> (2) The county shall post one or more signs in those areas designated above, advising the public that watercraft and surfboards are not permitted in such waters or area.
> 
> (Ord. No. 94-19, § 1, 7-28-94)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for the Escambia County ordinance.


[highlight=#ffff11][/highlight]



sounds like we can't legally launch our kayaks from the beach if it's in a swimming area .


----------



## WW2

> *Brent (7/25/2009)*I added a first hand account of something that happened to me and asked a question central to the entire debate. the fact that your bullshit expert status here is hampered because you can't find something on Google has you angry, but you have added absolutely nothing to the discussionexcept your typical napalm bomb style of trying to change the subject to anything but the fact that you don't know the answer. it won't work, I am sure as soon as you havea clue you will be here trumpeting loudly explaining how much you know as always...


Ummm, I know that your infatuation with me has you blinded, but, in case you haven't noticed. You are the only one posting off topic. lol

I also think that when I stated that I was making the calls that pretty much says that I don't know the answer but am willing to try to find it. Maybe reading comprehension isn't your strong point.

You might want to read the posts where a fewof us are discussing the very question that you posed. Yet, since I have posted your inability to stay on the subject and focus entirely on my every word has probably made it difficult since there is more than one discussion happening at once and it has no doubt overloaded the pea. Because even when I was throwing a "napalm bomb" it pertained to the subject at hand.Not to mention that the only one that is angry here is once again you. Now, since someone has posted a county ordenance that pertains to the post perhaps you could take your attention off of me for a bit and get back to the topic at hand.Since this subject usually encompases the Navarre pier when it it fishable also it is very pertinant to this thread even if it does not apply to the pensacola beach pier.


----------



## WW2

> *Baitcaster (7/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tiderider (7/25/2009)*Here's your Santa Rosa County codes.
> 
> Sec. 14-51. Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects prohibited in certain areas.
> Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects may not be used or carried into the waters of the Gulf of Mexico:
> (1) Between March 1 and October 31 of each year within any public bathing area at Navarre Beach as may be specifically designated by the county, *or within 300 feet of any gulf front fishing pier.*
> (2) The county shall post one or more signs in those areas designated above, advising the public that watercraft and surfboards are not permitted in such waters or area.
> (Ord. No. 94-19, § 1, 7-28-94)
> 
> I'm still looking for the Escambia County ordinance.
> 
> 
> 
> [highlight=#ffff11][/highlight]
> 
> sounds like we can't legally launch our kayaks from the beach if it's in a swimming area .
Click to expand...

No. When the Navarre pier was up you could only launch on one side of it. The east side if I remember correctly. And if you launched your kayak and headed for the pier the lifeguards would go nuts with the whistles to make you turn away. Also, a couple of times a day the law would walk up and down the pier and check fish and so on. They went crazy when a tourist took the yak towards the pier.


----------



## tiderider

> *Brent (7/25/2009)*standing by for someone to post an answer to my question, so far we know we can't go within 300' in Alabama or have kayaks or surfboards near the Navarre pier for half the year, surely somebody can find the statute that addresses boats and piers....some internet expert who is always so quick with answers, some online genius....if only somebody like that existed.




The ordinance also covers watercraft (i.e. boats, PWCs) at Navarre Pier.



Sec. 14-51. Watercraft, surfboards and similar objects prohibited in certain areas.

*Watercraft,* surfboards and similar objects may not be used or carried into the waters of the Gulf of Mexico:

(1) Between March 1 and October 31 of each year within any public bathing area at Navarre Beach as may be specifically designated by the county, or within 300 feet of any gulf front fishing pier.

(2) The county shall post one or more signs in those areas designated above, advising the public that watercraft and surfboards are not permitted in such waters or area.

(Ord. No. 94-19, § 1, 7-28-94)





Honestly I can't find anything dealing with a 300ft rule around Pensacola Pier but there is verbiage of 200 ft of designated swimming area. Being the pier is in the middle of the swimming area I'm pretty sure it's covered. Here's the ESCAMBIA County Ordinance I'm referring.





(a) The restrictions imposed in this section shall apply to the coastal waters surrounding the county including, but not limited to, the waters of Little Sabine Bay, Santa Rosa Sound, the Gulf of Mexico abutting Santa Rosa Island and Perdido Key, Big Lagoon, Old River, Pensacola Bay, Perdido Bay, Tarkiln Bay and Escambia Bay but excluding rivers, lakes, bayous and the like. These restrictions shall in no way be construed to apply to the Florida Intracoastal Waterway.

(b) Personal watercraft and jet boats may not be operated on or in the waters covered by this section:

(1) At more than idle speed any time within 200 feet of any fishing pier, dock, or wharf; or

(2) At any time within 200 feet of the shoreline except:

a. Within designated personal watercraft operation areas;

b. At idle speed in transit to or from the shoreline in a course as nearly perpendicular thereto as possible except when traveling on channels not perpendicular to the shoreline;

(3) At any time within designated swimming areas; or

(4) Within 200 feet of designated swimming areas at greater than idle speed.

(c) The county and the Santa Rosa Island Authority shall post signs advising the public that waters have been designated as personal watercraft operation areas or swimming areas, as the case may be, and signs advising of the prohibitions imposed by this section.

(d) Nothing in this section shall be construed to require operators of vessels covered by this section to operate at idle speed where other motorboats freely travel and safety of the operator requires travel at a higher rate of speed.

(Code 1985, § 1-22-34)



http://www.municode.com/resources/gateway.asp?pid=10700&sid=9


----------



## nextstep

thanks tiderider for the good info!

although you will never see me anywhere near a pier or bridge where someone is fishing


----------



## ScullsMcNasty




----------



## biggamefishr

only problem is that pensacola beach is escambia county and not santa rosa county :banghead I've been trying and trying to find a local, state, or federal ordinance/statute but can't


----------



## fisherboy20

i also have been on both sides of this argument. but still seriously. you pier rats have no right to slig or cast anything at us boat fisherman. we have just as much right to fish out by the pier as you do. only difference is we have a boat and u dont. but really is it worth getting arrested doin jail time and having to pay thousands of dollars to get caught just because a boater pissed u off? yall really need to grow up. i remember once when i was on the pier there was a guy snorkling about 100 yards from the pier and people were throwin everything they could find at him.and this one guy got arrested for it. so b4 u throw somethin at us boaters concider the consiquences:nonono


----------



## REDFISH101

> *fisherboy20 (7/27/2009)*i also have been on both sides of this argument. but still seriously. you pier rats have no right to slig or cast anything at us boat fisherman. we have just as much right to fish out by the pier as you do. only difference is we have a boat and u dont. but really is it worth getting arrested doin jail time and having to pay thousands of dollars to get caught just because a boater pissed u off? yall really need to grow up. i remember once when i was on the pier there was a guy snorkling about 100 yards from the pier and people were throwin everything they could find at him.and this one guy got arrested for it. so b4 u throw somethin at us boaters concider the consiquences:nonono


a-men i agree with this dude:letsdrink


----------



## bladeco

tell you what someone slings lead at me they are going to be getting 180gr hollowpoints slung back! same concept as shooting someone and yes a lead weight can be considered a deadly missle if slung at 50-60 mpg off a fishing rod. Now I stay a good ways out and still do pier fish from time to time and know both sides of the story. I personally would just call the Maritime patrol with theside numbers if they came to close. there is no reason really to ever have to sling lead at anyone for any reason its a damn fish and not ever worth a human life. and so what you lost a few dollars in line and gear. Still not worth a human life. But if someone insists on throwing at me and it hits my boat or anyone in it you bet there will be some repecussions.


----------



## gocatchfish37

I think it;s ridiculous for a pier fishermen to sling lead at someone. they need to put themselves in that position, think about it this way, if they had a nice boat to be out there in, they would be. I guess it's kinda their retaliation. Pier rats are also very selfish. Don't get me wrong, I fish the pier occasionally when I can't take the boat out, but NEVER will I sling a jig at someone to put them in danger.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *gocatchfish37 (7/27/2009)*I think it;s ridiculous for a pier fishermen to sling lead at someone. they need to put themselves in that position, think about it this way, if they had a nice boat to be out there in, they would be. I guess it's kinda their retaliation. Pier rats are also very selfish. Don't get me wrong, I fish the pier occasionally when I can't take the boat out, but NEVER will I sling a jig at someone to put them in danger.


I have two boats and I fish the pier...you can check out my snappers on your other thread. If you play with fire you liable to get burned. Whats the difference in boating up to the pier and thinking noone is going to get angry? I don't go throwing lead at boats, but I'm not saying if someone does do it,you didn't ask for it...Right??? How hard is it to stay away from the pier? If you have a fish on and you come near that awesome! We all love to see someone fighting a fish but..............WHY COME NEAR IF YOU DON'T HAVE A REASON?


----------



## Downtime2

> *alum maverick (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *gocatchfish37 (7/27/2009)*I think it;s ridiculous for a pier fishermen to sling lead at someone. they need to put themselves in that position, think about it this way, if they had a nice boat to be out there in, they would be. I guess it's kinda their retaliation. Pier rats are also very selfish. Don't get me wrong, I fish the pier occasionally when I can't take the boat out, but NEVER will I sling a jig at someone to put them in danger.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two boats and I fish the pier...you can check out my snappers on your other thread. If you play with fire you liable to get burned. Whats the difference in boating up to the pier and thinking noone is going to get angry? I don't go throwing lead at boats, but I'm not saying if someone does do it,you didn't ask for it...Right??? How hard is it to stay away from the pier? If you have a fish on and you come near that awesome! We all love to see someone fighting a fish but..............WHY COME NEAR IF YOU DON'T HAVE A REASON?
Click to expand...

Them are some broad words great one. I personally will never get close enough to get slung on. But, as was stated earlier, how can you account for all conditions? A new boater comes too close and you _CONDONE _and say they _DESERVE _to be bombed?? Someone has engine troubles..you gonna radio them before launching? I'd bet a boat with a fish on gets bombed too. I'd reconsider the statement.Sometimes things just happen. I would hate to know I was the one who launched ajig or whatever and hit someones kid over my macho temper.......


----------



## konz

I have a feeling that if this sort of thing continues there will be marker bouys placed off the end of the pier which will make fishing from the pier that much more challenging!

I really don't want to see that happen!


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Downtime2 (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *gocatchfish37 (7/27/2009)*I think it;s ridiculous for a pier fishermen to sling lead at someone. they need to put themselves in that position, think about it this way, if they had a nice boat to be out there in, they would be. I guess it's kinda their retaliation. Pier rats are also very selfish. Don't get me wrong, I fish the pier occasionally when I can't take the boat out, but NEVER will I sling a jig at someone to put them in danger.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two boats and I fish the pier...you can check out my snappers on your other thread. If you play with fire you liable to get burned. Whats the difference in boating up to the pier and thinking noone is going to get angry? I don't go throwing lead at boats, but I'm not saying if someone does do it,you didn't ask for it...Right??? How hard is it to stay away from the pier? If you have a fish on and you come near that awesome! We all love to see someone fighting a fish but..............WHY COME NEAR IF YOU DON'T HAVE A REASON?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them are some broad words great one. I personally will never get close enough to get slung on. But, as was stated earlier, how can you account for all conditions? A new boater comes too close and you _CONDONE _and say they _DESERVE _to be bombed?? Someone has engine troubles..you gonna radio them before launching? I'd bet a boat with a fish on gets bombed too. I'd reconsider the statement.Sometimes things just happen. I would hate to know I was the one who launched ajig or whatever and hit someones kid over my macho temper.......
Click to expand...

Your exactly right...I WILL NEVER LAUNCH A LURE AT A BOAT! and I know I cannot stop an asshole pier rat to throw niether but, I'm really talking to the ppl that reply to this subject they obviously know not to go around the pier. There are def. some reasonal circumstances to have to come around the pier...but to try come up and closeand catch a fish around it, thats nonsense! am I right?


----------



## Downtime2

I go along with that. Just stating the obvious....you can't account for all circumstances, why take that chance?


----------



## BananaTom

This thread has gotten so huge I just had to chime in. 

When I had Gulf of Mexico boat and would cruise the shore line, I loved to come close to the Pier and see the ones on it all try to cast to hit me. Of course, I was never close enough to be hit. It was amusing to see all the energy spent by those that were trying. 

NO Big Deal !!! 

Just Very Amusing !!!

With all the energy spent on this thread I believe the Pensacola Fishing Forum is ready for a casting contest. I believe it should be held at a place like the soccer field at 9th and Bay Front Parkway. Or maybe a larger venue, based upon the self proclaimed abilities to cast 800 yards by some.

But a land locked event would be easy for all attend. A low cost entry fee would get many in line for a toss, like the Mullet Festival. 

First, Second and Third place cash prizes would be awarded. 

There could be two catagories:

Furthest Cast (Of Course)

Most Accurate - A blue plastic barrel at a given distance, eachgets one throw, single elimination. If you make, you advance to the next round of casters, last man standing wins.

The rules : 

Your Pole (Any Pole of choice)

Your Line (any Line of choice) 

Your Lead (any size Lead). 

I think this would be a great family event, one that does not exist anywhere else around here, and it would be a huge turn out. I think some bait shop around or other vested interested business should take this ball and cast it.

What a great event, I can not wait to attend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Crab

> *fisherboy20 (7/27/2009)*i also have been on both sides of this argument. but still seriously. you pier rats have no right to slig or cast anything at us boat fisherman.we have just as much right and u dont to fish out by the pier as you do. only difference is we have a boat but really is it worth getting arrested doin jail time and having to pay thousands of dollars to get caught just because a boater pissed u off? yall really need to grow up. i remember once when i was on the pier there was a guy snorkling about 100 yards from the pier and people were throwin everything they could find at him.and this one guy got arrested for it. so b4 u throw somethin at us boaters concider the consiquences:nonono


 Your just the type I'm talking about. You have just as much right as the people that pay to fish on the pier to fish by it? Why on earth would you? Why would you fish by the pier? You got the whole ocean & can drive anywhere you want. If you dont like offshore, there always the mass, Bouys, Inshore wrecks. Why the pier? makes no sense. Whats the point of the boat? Why drive a boat to the pier? Go by car. If you are a "PLeasure Boater":doh Pleasure it in the bay. Go Pleasure it around boats fishing on a wreck somewhere. Spin around them untill they yell at you. Again, No one will hit anyone. Their trying to show you how close & obviously stupid you are. Trust me, We dont want to throw at anyone, Just to let you know your TO DAMN CLOSE! Cut us some slack. Surfers dont bother me, They dont screw up the fishing nor does swimmers. Its just not smart to be that close to hooks & lines. Oh yeah, & 12' tiger sharks!:banghead


----------



## JoeZ

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic390443-2-1.aspx


----------



## Jhoe

I've posted this story before.



Someone threw a gotcha at me when i was landing my kayak near the pickens pier. You can rest assured I beat his ass. You can also rest assured the LEO's had no intention of protection that pier monkey after they heard the entire story of what happened. no charges were pressed and his lip is probably still bleeding.


----------



## King Crab

Occaisionally yaks do sit within cigar minow castingrange of the pier, Some fishing, Why? only god knows but it's really aggrivating. What happens when someone hooks a king or anything? Crossed lines or worse, Lost fish. Why would someone do that? Lost I guess. I dont like Gotchas no where near me even on the pier. What did you do? Launch your yak from the pier? Why did you beach it there? What made him throw at you? Was something said previously?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *King Crab (7/27/2009)*Occaisionally yaks do sit within cigar minow castingrange of the pier, Some fishing, Why? only god knows but it's really aggrivating. What happens when someone hooks a king or anything? Crossed lines or worse, Lost fish. Why would someone do that? Lost I guess. I dont like Gotchas no where near me even on the pier. What did you do? Launch your yak from the pier? Why did you beach it there? What made him throw at you? Was something said previously?


anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.


----------



## TWINKIE6816

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/27/2009)*Occaisionally yaks do sit within cigar minow castingrange of the pier, Some fishing, Why? only god knows but it's really aggrivating. What happens when someone hooks a king or anything? Crossed lines or worse, Lost fish. Why would someone do that? Lost I guess. I dont like Gotchas no where near me even on the pier. What did you do? Launch your yak from the pier? Why did you beach it there? What made him throw at you? Was something said previously?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.
Click to expand...



Will, I have no clue who you are but, I have to tell you, you take a lot of heat on here for just expressing you point of views but, when/if I ever get to meet you, I will buy a couple of beers for ya man! You are great!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *TWINKIE6816 (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/27/2009)*Occaisionally yaks do sit within cigar minow castingrange of the pier, Some fishing, Why? only god knows but it's really aggrivating. What happens when someone hooks a king or anything? Crossed lines or worse, Lost fish. Why would someone do that? Lost I guess. I dont like Gotchas no where near me even on the pier. What did you do? Launch your yak from the pier? Why did you beach it there? What made him throw at you? Was something said previously?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will, I have no clue who you are but, I have to tell you, you take a lot of heat on here for just expressing you point of views but, when/if I ever get to meet you, I will buy a couple of beers for ya man! You are great!
Click to expand...

ill be at the slinging event.look for the guy with the ugliest rod that dont even look like a rod.well see whos gonna be owning who.ill be the guy with the t shirt saying "i represent the boat crew"


----------



## Sam Roberts

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CONTACT BONITA DAN!!!!

WILL YOUR NO MATCH FOR HIM! HE HAS YOU BEAT ON SHIT TALKING HAHA!!!!!!

:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## floridafisherman

> anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.




No they didn't pay shit, other than mega money on a boat, gas, insurance etc. Personally most folks wouldn't even consider fishing in front of the pier with 10,000 sq miles of Gulf of Mexico to fish. You're the the first to mention parking in front of the pier, but then again most folks have at least a lick of common sense and common courtesy. www.fishing.upsidedown.com, you are a tool but you never fail to bring entertainment to this forum. Go on out there and park your POS whaler on Saturday, I'll be out there with a cooler of suds watching the fun.


----------



## ?MEGA

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/27/2009)*Occaisionally yaks do sit within cigar minow castingrange of the pier, Some fishing, Why? only god knows but it's really aggrivating. What happens when someone hooks a king or anything? Crossed lines or worse, Lost fish. Why would someone do that? Lost I guess. I dont like Gotchas no where near me even on the pier. What did you do? Launch your yak from the pier? Why did you beach it there? What made him throw at you? Was something said previously?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.
Click to expand...





Let me know when you do, I wanna ride with you. i doubt they will chunk some weight at you. I think the only one with any balls is ole frankie (heard he stabbed someone out there...hmmmm....), the rest is just talk and courage in numbers. Theres one rat i have been wanting to take my belt to actually......


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *floridafisherman (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't pay shit, other than mega money on a boat, gas, insurance etc. Personally most folks wouldn't even consider fishing in front of the pier with 10,000 sq miles of Gulf of Mexico to fish. You're the the first to mention parking in front of the pier, but then again most folks have at least a lick of common sense and common courtesy. www.fishing.upsidedown.com, you are a tool but you never fail to bring entertainment to this forum. Go on out there and park your POS whaler on Saturday, I'll be out there with a cooler of suds watching the fun.
Click to expand...



LOL this is coming from someone who's only contribution to this forum is politics and dumbass football.

you dont even know your saltwater regulations and you "think" a stink mackerel has to be 24 inches at the fork.WTF mullet wagon did you fall off of dude.calling my boat a POS but wheres yours?ill write a book called saltwater fishing for dummies and autograph it and send you the first copy.


----------



## Outside9

If this has already been posted excuse me for repeating it. There is <U>no state regulation</U> that statesa boat must stay a certain distance from the fishing pier. The sign which reads 300 was simply placed there by the pier. It's just like somone putting up their own no wake sign, does not make it the law. However, boaters <U>should</U> stay away from the pier to show respect for those fishing there.


----------



## User1265

Why does there have to be a law to force people to have some common courtesy for their fellow human being? 

You would think a decent human being would not throw lead projectiles at another human being for petty reasons. You would also think that when a decent human being sees another human being fishing in a certain location that decent human being would find another location to fish. 

It is amazing how many of the situations that cause people to get on here and vent and rant could have been completely avoided if one or more parties involved would have shown some decency and courtesy towards their fellow humans. 

I am a landlocked fisherman. I am not taking either side in this battle of egos because I have seen pier fisherman and boat fisherman be equally ignorant and inconsiderate.


----------



## saltcritter

that just says there is no STATE regulation, that doesnt mean the law doesnt exist under city or county ordinance. keep searching:doh


----------



## Jhoe

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *TWINKIE6816 (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *King Crab (7/27/2009)*Occaisionally yaks do sit within cigar minow castingrange of the pier, Some fishing, Why? only god knows but it's really aggrivating. What happens when someone hooks a king or anything? Crossed lines or worse, Lost fish. Why would someone do that? Lost I guess. I dont like Gotchas no where near me even on the pier. What did you do? Launch your yak from the pier? Why did you beach it there? What made him throw at you? Was something said previously?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone has as much right to be out there as you do.they could argue that you are in there way.the only difference between them and you and lets face it.you paid the 6 50 they didnt pay shit.its a slick way to buck the system and still be able to fish the structure.im sick of all the whining and bullshit from the pier rats.im gonna take my boat to the pier this weekend and anchor up exactly 300 feet off the SEcorner and bring my grill some tunes and a cooler full of drinks and count how many pier willys cast at my rig.if we have to share our little bit of publuic numbers we got with 10other boats on the weekend than there is no reason why you pier guys cant share that structure with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will, I have no clue who you are but, I have to tell you, you take a lot of heat on here for just expressing you point of views but, when/if I ever get to meet you, I will buy a couple of beers for ya man! You are great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill be at the slinging event.look for the guy with the ugliest rod that dont even look like a rod.well see whos gonna be owning who.ill be the guy with the t shirt saying "i represent the boat crew"
Click to expand...





Are you going to order that in chrome Vinyl?


----------



## ZombieKiller

kingling said:


> it is your choice to come within range of the people on the pier.you can say we start it by throwing at you but you are the one who started it by getting with in range of the pier.
> 
> if you have to think about getting hit by a lure *YOU ARE WAY TO CLOSE!* end of story



You're justifying assault with a "Turf War" argument. "Sorry Officer, I HAD to shoot that Blood. He was on my block."


----------



## Ez2cDave

nb&twil said:


> I mean no disrespect, and don't mean to be at odds with you, but I do look forward to meeting you, and I'll even sit there on the beach and split my case of beer with you if I win it. However, if I fail to cast 300 feet, I'll buy you a case of beer plus fill your gas tank for the trouble of coming out to meet me.



Better bring a TRUCK-FULL of beer, if this guy is casting !


----------



## Ez2cDave




----------



## Ez2cDave




----------



## Catchemall

Had er singing.


----------

